# RIP MacNutt



## PosterBoy

Hello everyone,

I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but our favourite bull headed scotsman, Gerry MacNutt, died in a freak accident this past weekend. I'dve posted something sooner, but I literally just found out when my mother phoned me from Salt Spring asking if I knew a guy named MacNutt.

Apparently he was photographing a motorcycle drag race (as he often talked about doing) and one of the bikes flew out of control and struck him.

Here is the story on the local Salt Spring newspaper:

<blockquote>
A high-powered motorcycle flew out of control and claimed the life of 50-year-old islander Gerry MacNutt while he was photographing a sand-drag race in Lake Cowichan on Sunday.
“He was a photographer and he liked to get the picture,” said MacNutt’s friend Marve Brimacombe, who witnessed the incident. MacNutt was standing on the edge of a 100-metre sand track near the finish line and taking pictures of the race when a rider lost control of his motorcycle, Brimacombe said. “The bike was veering and instead of jumping one way, he jumped the wrong way.”

According to a press release from the Lake Cowichan RCMP, MacNutt received immediate medical attention from first-aid attendants for numerous injuries after emergency services were called to Meades Creek Sand Drag Track at 12:38 p.m., but he succumbed at the scene. Both MacNutt and the motorcycle rider were members of Brimacombe’s Mental Racing Team that participated in the sport of sand-drag racing with 350 horsepower-plus, nitro-methane fuelled Harley Davidson motorcycles. “Gerry loved being around the nitro bikes and the filming of everything,” Brimacombe said.

read more here: http://gulfislands.net/news.asp?ID=1603
</blockquote>

I really don't know what to say. I didn't always agree with the guy, but I got along with him pretty well. I'm just kind of in shock.

I hereby invite everyone to raise a glass for Gerry MacNutt; 1956 - 2006. RIP.


----------



## Vandave

Sorry to hear the bad news. Very sad. 

I'll definately miss his posts here on ehMac.

RIP.


----------



## ehMax

Oh deal Lord...  

Our friend Gerry.... :-( 

I'm at a loss for words right now and in shock. My thoughts go out to his friends and family. 

I will miss not having him around on ehMac.ca. He would push buttons, and get on people's nerves... but in a way that would always make me laugh and he would always be friendly. 

Oh man. 

I'll always remember the phrase..."Trust me." 

Never mind politics... he did seem like a guy you *could* trust. 

I will miss you buddy. :-( :-(


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

i'll buy a bottle of lagavulin and raise a glass or two to ya Gerry
perhaps some of us could share a story or two about macnutt in an informal sort of ehmac wake

he onced emailed me about his water and promised to send me a case at nor charge

sure enough a week or so later the water arrived as promised


----------



## Macfury

I'm so sorry to hear this. Our posting paths only crossed for a very short time, but I very much enjoyed meeting him.


----------



## JAMG

Wow...




I almost didn't look at this thread thinking it would be another slap-fest...





I've had some great debates with MacNutt, particularly during election runs...
I hope he enjoyed them as much as I did. I too, rarely agreed with him, but I 
did not question his integrety. This a loss to this community.

I hope this becomes a poinient thread and a copy is forwarded to his family.
The most amazing thing I took away from my fathers funeral was the scope of how far his influence went, illustrated by how far people came to be at the service. MacNutt's family should know how far his presence was felt....


Just_A_Mac_Guy
Brampton, Ontario


----------



## PosterBoy

I'll try to make it to the memorial when i find out about it. If I do, I'll give everyone's regards to the family. I'll probably call them in the next few days either way.

I'm still just in a state of shock. I mean, really, I just don't know what to say.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

PosterBoy said:


> I'll try to make it to the memorial when i find out about it. If I do, I'll give everyone's regards to the family. I'll probably call them in the next few days either way.
> 
> I'm still just in a state of shock. I mean, really, I just don't know what to say.


please do

life is short
we should cherish all the moments
what about a tartan motif for ehmac in macnutt's honour?


----------



## PenguinBoy

I'm very sad to hear this.

I've enjoyed reading MacNutt's posts in the short time I've been coming here, and he will be missed.


----------



## ehMax

MACSPECTRUM said:


> i'll buy a bottle of lagavulin and raise a glass or two to ya Gerry
> perhaps some of us could share a story or two about macnutt in an informal sort of ehmac wake
> 
> he onced emailed me about his water and promised to send me a case at nor charge
> 
> sure enough a week or so later the water arrived as promised


Gerry was very enthusiastic about racing, and would sometimes email me to talk about "Mental Racing." He would send me a video he made of the event... sent down the video on his dime. 

He also sent me on his dime, a long sleeved Mental Racing shirt which I affectionately wore... especially when I would go out Mountain Biking. A very cool black shirt with flames down the sleeves. I wore it until it had rips and tears all over it from my mishaps into trees. 

--

I remember when I did the move to the new software over a year ago and some people were having problems logging in. I must of gotten 20 emails from Macnutt with his frustrations of not being able to log in. But not nasty emails... they were peppered with humour. 

Here's one he sent:



> From: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: Ehmac bugs
> Date: January 28, 2005 1:06:50 AM EST (CA)
> To: [email protected]
> 
> It's the way I feel. Honest. This is the best place
> and has the most interesting people I've never met!
> (actually, I've met Stewart Wood and Brenda. I almost
> met Lotus.But that's about it.)
> 
> Update time. I just tried to log in. Same old same
> old. It accepted my log in and welcomed me, until I
> tried to post. Then it insisted that I "must log in to
> perform this function". Which I did. Again. Then I got
> the vBulletin telling me that I must log in....and on
> and on and on...
> 
> Say, you don't suppose that this software is SO
> sophisticated that it actually has good taste...and
> wants to weed out **** disturbers in order to maintain
> decorum?
> 
> If so, I'm sunk.
> 
> Gerry.


 Notice the time too. Macnutt was always posting and emailing at these crazy hours.


----------



## Cynical Critic

*Rest In Peace Ya Wily Old Scot*

I hate to make a sudden reappearance under such horrible circumstances but here I am.

MacNutt was a bull-headed madman and I appreciated that along with his convictions. He was also a friend -- albeit an on-line one I never met in person. From one distant Scotsman to ehMacs true raving Scotsman, I hope he is at peace (and now stirring things up in the afterlife). He will be missed. :-(

As to the hours MacNutt kept, I always suspected he was either an insomniac or kept the sleep schedule of a vampire.


----------



## ehMax

Macnutt's last post with us was on May 25th, at 3:05 am. (It was his 8,971st post). 

The topic? What else but the virtues of diesel vs gas engines. In true Macnutt fashion, the post ends with a joke.


----------



## ehMax

Honourable Citizen indeed. :-(


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen

I feel sorry for overlooking this thread several days ago, thinking it was another joke on MacNutt.

RIP MacNutt.


----------



## PosterBoy

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> I feel sorry for overlooking this thread several days ago, thinking it was another joke on MacNutt.
> 
> RIP MacNutt.


You shouldn't feel too bad, I only posted it a few hours ago.


----------



## Beej

MacNutt is gone? I'm having trouble digesting this news. 

He was often difficult, but he was honest and he had a hilarious writing style. He seemed like a very genuine person. I'm going to miss him.


----------



## tedj

Goodness. 



Cynical Critic said:


> MacNutt was a bull-headed madman and I appreciated that along with his convictions.


To be truthful, after reading through quite a few of the online arguments he participated in, I always got the feeling he never took any of this seriously at all, perhaps playing the devil's advocate merely for humour's sake, or, what's more likely, for the sake of those he debated with. Seeing him on here, I always imagined this guy sitting back, writing intentionally radical statements to ehmacers, tongue firmly in cheek.

Jesus, a motorbike.

So sad.


----------



## Vandave

tedj said:


> Goodness.
> 
> 
> 
> To be truthful, after reading through quite a few of the online arguments he participated in, I always got the feeling he never took any of this seriously at all, perhaps playing the devil's advocate merely for humour's sake, or, what's more likely, for the sake of those he debated with. Seeing him on here, I always imagined this guy sitting back, writing intentionally radical statements to ehmacers, tongue firmly in cheek.
> 
> Jesus, a motorbike.
> 
> So sad.


No, MacNutt was genuinely a right winger. I can vouch for it because we had a few discussions via PM.

Here is one such exchange...



MacNutt said:


> The rural south end of the island is still dominated by working farms. That's where I live. The most popular front bumper sticker that you will see on all of the pickup trucks around these parts reads:
> 
> "Think FAST Hippie!"
> 
> Everyone has one. And is proud of it.
> 
> Enough said.


He definately enjoyed getting a rise out of people though.


----------



## tedj

Vandave said:


> He definately enjoyed getting a rise out of people though.


Like any true "right winger" would. It shows a certain humility and/or wisdom to know that your subject matter ought to make people laugh, even if your audience often doesn't see the joke...


----------



## jicon

Eerily enough, I was thinking of his last joke on this thread on a walk at lunch today... thinking maybe Vancouver\Victoria\Salt Spring was "Beyond Hope".

He always seemed rather humble to me, and most definitely brought a smile.

He died doing something he very much enjoyed. I can only hope when its my time to go, that I'm doing the same... (Just have to figure out what I enjoy in life best first I guess...)

Cheers Gerry.
Thanks.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Wow, I just thought I'd check in before I went to bed and this. I couldn't believe it. I'm in shock.

When I first joined ehMac in 2004, I posted a question about video cards and Gerry was there, within an hour, firing off a PM to offer any help he could.



> From: [email protected]
> Subject: Private Message from: macnutt - Hello from SaltSpring.
> Date: February 2, 2004 11:21:37 PM PST (CA)
> 
> Welcome to ehmac! I have a G4 400 AGP Sawtooth and I recently added a second VGA monitor by buying an older ATI video card from a local Apple reseller. I just had to have dual monitors for Photoshop work. I paid about 90 bucks for the card and just over 100$ for a used professional graphics workstation monitor (21 inch CRT).
> 
> Let me know if I can be of any help.
> 
> BTW...there are about a half dozen Gulf Island residents here at ehmac.
> 
> Regards,
> Gerry.


Gerry and I didn't agree on much politically and sometimes he made me really mad. I think sometimes I made him really mad too. But I could tell that he was a decent guy with a good sense of humour under the right wing bravado. I always figured he'd be a fun guy to have a beer with and he had enough of a self-deprecating sense of humour that it took a lot of the sting out of some of his commentary. 

It's funny that in the last half year or so he wasn't posting much, but when I would see that he had posted something, I kind of got a lift, even though I knew I would likely hate what he had to say.

It was clear that Gerry loved motorcycle racing and he died doing something he loved. I think I'll miss him. Trust me on this.

Some of us had an awful lot of fun at his expense and he didn't seem to mind all the jabs. Remember this? ...


----------



## bryanc

Dear Mayor,

I propose we hereby retire Gerry MacNutt's avatar, in fond memory of a very colourful and enjoyable (if irascible) friend.

I'm deeply saddened by this loss... I always planned/hoped that I'd be able to drop in on him someday and introduce myself. Despite (because of?) our disagreements, I always enjoyed his contributions to EhMac.

Please pass on my condolences and best wishes to his family. He was truly one of a kind, and we'll miss him.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

An article on the accident from Salt Spring's Driftwood newspaper:

Local photographer killed at race



> ... In addition to his interests in photography and motorcycles, Gerry MacNutt liked to draw and had a talent with high-tech equipment. “He didn’t have a wife or kids. He pretty much kept to himself and just ran the business when he was over here.”
> 
> But even though Gerry MacNutt lived a simple life, he made an impression on the community. “He knew a lot of people on the island. A lot of people have called.” Now Bruce MacNutt will take over the water business. “We’re going to pick up the pieces where they fell and carry on with it.” And he feels compelled to make closer connections to the rest of his family.
> 
> “This will make me want me want to touch bases with my other brother and get together and spend a day with him doing things. No matter how busy people get, it’s good to get a hold of family because they are not going to be around forever.”


Edit: oops just realized that Posterboy put this link in his original post. I was so stunned that I guess I missed it.


----------



## Snapple Quaffer

This is shocking. Truly shocking. Dammit, the guy had many more lively years, decades, left in him.

Words that sprang to my mind have already been posted here:

_He was often difficult, but he was honest and he had a hilarious writing style._ : Beej.

_ … a self-deprecating sense of humour … _ : GratuitousApplesauce.

Couldn't agree more. One of a kind.


----------



## gwillikers

This has really knocked me for a loop. I really grew to like the man, and I learned to not take him too seriously long time ago. His sarcasm often had me laughing out loud.
I hope he didn't suffer too much.

So long Gerry, you were quite the character, things won't be the same without you. :-(


----------



## IronMac

Well, this is unfortunate news. MacNutt was a character all right and he will be missed but at least he went doing what he loved. How many of us will be able to say that when we go? HIs passing will make this a less interesting place.


----------



## RevMatt

I had no idea his name was actually MacNutt.

He will indeed be missed.


----------



## ErnstNL

Wow, I can't believe it:-(
Really a shame to lose a real good human being. 
I am shocked. I thought he would be around a few more years to pester everyone.


----------



## comprehab

Sad to see him go, had many interesting discussions with the man in the wee hours of the morning. Glad he left us doing what he loved-








Still waiting on my case of water 

RIP MacNutt


----------



## adagio

I'm in shock. He was one person I'd hoped to meet someday. He seemed so genuine. I'll miss him and his posts.


----------



## Ottawaman

Very sad.


----------



## Dr.G.

SQ said what I was about to say -- "This is shocking. Truly shocking." My last direct communication with Gerry was via a PM re the "The World According to MacNutt" postings. I wanted to make sure that he was OK with these satirical looks at life all around us. He said he loved them, in that it made him look smarter and more educated. I told him that we made a good team together and he agreed.

While we did not agree on many issues, I felt that at least he was consistent. I never felt that his postings posed a threat to national security or were vile comments aimed at hurting other people. He was opinionated and stubborn, but willing to laugh at himself, and for these qualities he shall be dearly missed by most, if not all of us. RIP mon ami. Paix.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mr. Mayor, out of respect, you should "retire" MacNutt's avatar
http://www.ehmac.ca/attachment.php?attachmentid=1575&d=1149138823

Not sure if you are able to do this, but I would find it difficult to see that avatar with anyone but Gerry M.

bryanc, sorry, I overlooked your posting requesting this same action. Paix.


----------



## K_OS

I didn't allways agree with what he said but I allways respected him for the way he stood his ground. RIP MacNutt.

Laterz


----------



## MaxPower

I am truly shocked and saddened by the news of Gerry's passing.

I believe that he was truly a good person and someone with whom I would have liked to shake hands with someday.

While his posts and views were not shared by most, he spoke from the heart and was respected for that. He was one of ehMac's pioneers and most prolific posters. An asset to this community. His presence here will be greatly missed and I for one am extremely saddened to see him go. But He died doing one thing that he loved to do.

Farewell Gerry. I hope to shake your hand in the next world.


----------



## guytoronto

Adios. I hardly knew you, but you will be missed.


----------



## kps

I'm shocked to hear this sad news. Gerry certainly liked to push buttons and some of his posts were over the top, but I think that was intentional. Gerry once sent me a case of his Carly Spring water and inside he included one of his drag racing videos as an extra. He went doing what he loved best. RIP, Gerry!

A truly decent guy, I'll miss him.

*Posterboy*, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Dr.G.

"His presence here will be greatly missed and I for one am extremely saddened to see him go. But He died doing one thing that he loved to do." MP, you just said what I have been thinking about since I first heard the news of his passing. 

For as it was written in the last volume of "The World According to MacNutt" -- "In Life, we must always expect the unexpected. This is what keeps each person's life interesting, and filled with tears and laughter. In the final analysis, we should all take Life easy ............ but we should take it and make it more meaningful."

I had hoped to meet Gerry someday/somewhere and have our picture taken together. East meets West, so to speak. Such is Life. Paix, mon ami. RIP.


----------



## The Doug

Oh wow... :-( 

Like everyone else, I am utterly shocked and deeply saddened by this tragic news. Gerry clearly had an heart of gold beating in that proud Scotsman's chest of his, and I shall miss his presence here... _rest in peace, Gerry..._


----------



## Heart

Gerry, you will be missed.
RIP


----------



## CubaMark

MacNutt and I had one of the more conflicted relationships within this community, as many of you well know. The news of his passing is still a shock - I'll never have the chance to win another argument with him. 

Gerry, whereever you are, you've found a few answers the rest of us are still searching for. Hope you're doing alright. And if I ever see an apparition roaring up behind me with one headlight on a lonely rural highway in Cuba, I'll imagine its you. On my next visit, I'll raise a toast of Cuban rum in your name.

Hasta la vista, Gerry.

M.


----------



## LaurieR

I always enjoyed reading his posts. He was intelligent and humourous and, man, could he get people riled up! I can hardly believe it...

Rest In Peace, MacNutt.


----------



## kps

In honor of Gerry's racing photography, I scanned the cover from one of his videos. His humour is very much apparent.

Mental Racing cover.


----------



## iLabmAn

You will be sorrowly missed.

Bon chance....


----------



## Dr.G.

CubaMark, I wanted to share with Gerry my experiences in Cuba. My wife and I intend to try and make this a yearly event, so I too shall toast our amigo with some Cuban rum. He would have appreciated this I feel. Pax, mi amigo.


----------



## CubaMark

Who knows, Marc. We may have an opportunity to do that together some day, sitting on the Malecon, watching the jalopys roll by and the waves crash on the seawall.

If there was ever any doubt, ehMac is truly a community, filled with friendship, controversy, a bit o' love, and sorrow.

M.


----------



## darkscot

I too really enjoyed reading threads he was involved in. A hardy soul and a truly awake one. I bet he could have written one hell of an autobiography. Peace to him and his.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mark, yes, that would be an appropriate gesture on our part. Que lastima that he shall not be there with us.


----------



## CubaMark

> Actually...I feel that I'm much more "alive" than most people. I love what I do. The mortal danger and the rush just make life that much sweeter.


Gerry MacNutt, <a href="http://www.ehmac.ca/showpost.php?p=234836&postcount=95">June 7, 2005</a>


----------



## Dr.G.

"Actually...I feel that I'm much more "alive" than most people. I love what I do. The mortal danger and the rush just make life that much sweeter. 

Trust me on this."

A fitting self-written eulogy.


----------



## adagio

CubaMark, one of the first things I thought of was the PM's Gerry and I exchanged about Cuba. Let there be no doubt that Gerry was very much against the Cuban government but he loved the country and it's people. He really cared about their welfare.

I will drink a toast of rum to his memory when I return for my annual junket this fall.


----------



## maximusbibicus

Honestly, I am speechless. 

Gerry truly lived his life to the max. I am sad to see him go, but I am glad he passed on doing something he loved.

I never met the man (exchanged a few PM about cars and bikes), but I can't believe how much of an effect his death has on me. Its has put me in a sombre mood to start the day. 

As a tribute, I hope people will post some of the great photoshop work that was done with his picture. The "Macnutt Comes Alive" pic was great. I sure could use a smile. I was always laughing reading his over the top posts. 

RIP Macnutt 

I'm sure you are blasting through the gates in a muscle car of some sort.


----------



## SINC

I am stunned. My fellow Scot with whom I formed a friendship here on ehMac is gone and I grieve.

Gerry and I shared an interest in collector cars and it just so happened we both owned the same model, a 1970 Monte Carlo. I once mentioned to Gerry that I had been having trouble finding two rubber inserts for the rear bumper on my Monte. Two nights later my phone rang and there was Gerry, babbling excitedly that he had come across an old Monte he was using for parts and had removed the two pieces just for me. He sent them to me prepaid and wouldn't take a dime for them.

That would be the first of many parcels I would receive from him over the past few years, many included slick videos of his sand bike nitro racing team adventures. While he narrated the videos, he was always behind the camera and never once showed his face in the videos.

His penchant for calling me at all hours of the night with another anecdote on whatever had transpired that day was legend. I never minded getting up to chat as we enjoyed "a wee dram" each while on the phone.

The last parcel to arrive contained a surprise. It was something he had never mentioned and I think it took some time to build a trust between us before he parted with it. It arrived one day with no warning and was completely unexpected.

Here are the photos of it. I apologize for the size, but it needed to be large enough to read the post it note attached to the back. Thank God I kept it right where he stuck it. Sinclair is my real last name, thus the gift. It also contained the last words I will now ever read from Gerry and I wanted to share it with all of you:



















Rest in peace dear friend. :-(










http://www.worsleyschool.net/socialarts/bagpipes/amazing.html


----------



## MissGulch

Wasn't he being teased for a while about not posting his picture? Did he ever post one? Somebody with a name like MacNutt was a born Mac user. 

I'm sorry about MacNutt. It's a sad day for the Mac community.


----------



## LaurieR

I'm truly sorry for all of you who have lost a good friend...


----------



## minnes

This comes as a real shock and a great loss to his friends at ehMac.

We never interacted much, but I read many of his posts, and got a pretty good idea that he presented himself as a genuine fellow here on ehMac.
There is no doubt he will be missed.

I remember pondering his offer to send his spring water to any ehMac member, and I now wished I had taken him up on the offer.

Judging by the dozens of affectionate responses here in this thread, it is a given fact that he won't be forgotten.
Mark


----------



## Loafer

Wow....I nearly missed this one

dear old Macnutt, I gave up trying to argue with the stubborn old bugger a long time ago but always enjoyed reading his comments and points of view, he really livened up this place.....he will be sorely missed.

And what a guy too for sending over those bottles of his water too.....top man

R.I.P MacNutt


----------



## Pelao

*Perhaps an ehMac commemoration?*

What terrible news.

He was doing something he clearly loved, so that is perhaps some consolation.

ehMac is a wonderful community and he was one of the people who gave the community such depth and strength - simply because of the way he expressed his deeply held views.

I somehow felt I really knew him.

To those of you who were close to him, my deepest sympathy.

Mr Mayor, for the last election there was a special section on ehMac. Perhaps for future elections it could be named in his honour. I am sure that would make him laugh.


----------



## ehMax

Thanks *very much* for posting that SINC.


----------



## maximusbibicus

ehMax said:


> Thanks *very much* for posting that SINC.


I second that. 

Great stuff.


----------



## highapostle

I can't say that I really knew him, aside from occasionally reading his posts. What I can say though is that I doubt we'll see anyone like him here at Ehmac again - he was truly one of a kind. I send my heartfelt condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## Brainstrained

Like many here, I'm shocked and near speechless.

Though my attendance on this board has been irregular at times, I always thought MacNutt would be here arguing, sharing a joke and just being a leading character in a warm online community.

ehmac will be the less without him. 

Rest well MacNutt.


----------



## SINC

MasterBlaster said:


> Wherever your spirit is Jerry MacNutt, our thoughts and feelings are with you.
> 
> Dwayne
> 
> :-(


Kind words indeed. Thanks, and for the record his name was "Gerry".


----------



## maximusbibicus

Brainstrained said:


> Like many here, I'm shocked and near speechless.
> 
> Though my attendance on this board has been irregular at times, I always thought MacNutt would be here arguing, sharing a joke and just being a leading character in a warm online community.
> 
> ehmac will be the less without him.
> 
> Rest well MacNutt.


I hear what you are saying. I have posted sporadically over the years, but whenever I come on I know I will see MacDoc, Posterboy and Macnutt going head to head, Dr.G playing the good cop, Sinc chipping in with his vast life experience, Gordguide and his amazing insight...etc. You just always expect things to stay the same, because of the great entertainment value, and for me the educational value. I've never been into politics, but over the years i have really learned a lot from this board, not just with politics but on a vareity of issues.


----------



## HowEver

I'm saddened. I talked with him a few times very late at night on the ehMac iChat channel.

He'll be missed.

.


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## Dr.G.

"... Dr.G playing the good cop ...." Maximusbibicus, actually Gerry and I had a little "game" going on when we would "poke" at each other and sort of "egg" on the others to get to the point and state their views on certain topics without resorting to anger. We shared a few PM's about this, and this was our little joke that we shared. "The World According to MacNutt" shall now be silenced with his passing, as this world is a little poorer for his death. Still, we are all a bit richer for his having shared a bit of his life with a bit of our lives. 

Paix, mon ami. RIP.


----------



## Max

I feel like I've been sucker-punched. Kinda figured this cat would always be around, though of course we all know better. I too always suspected that this professional forum blowhard was a gentleman in the flesh - as has been already said earlier, probably a great guy to have a beer with. To me he was always a sly _agent provocateur_ who enjoyed getting a rise out of people... he believed in much of what he said, certainly, but there was also an aspect of sport to many of his taunts and casual hyperbole. He was, I like to think, a far gentler sort in person than what his online persona usually suggested.

He was a genuine Canadian, our MacNutt. There was a real archetypal quality to his online character that I recognized immediately and came to respect, even if his deliberately weighted statements often had me rolling my eyes. I will miss the consistency and dependability of his online character, and it's too bad I'll never have the opportunity to knock back a pint with him and witness the gleam in his eyes I always suspected was there.


----------



## maximusbibicus

Dr.G. said:


> "... Dr.G playing the good cop ...." Maximusbibicus, actually Gerry and I had a little "game" going on when we would "poke" at each other and sort of "egg" on the others to get to the point and state their views on certain topics without resorting to anger. We shared a few PM's about this, and this was our little joke that we shared. "The World According to MacNutt" shall now be silenced with his passing, as this world is a little poorer for his death. Still, we are all a bit richer for his having shared a bit of his life with a bit of our lives.
> 
> Paix, mon ami. RIP.


 Thanks for the insight. I hope you didn't take the comment in a bad way at all. I was trying to be complimentary.

Peter


----------



## maximusbibicus

Max said:


> I will miss the consistency and dependability of his online character, and it's too bad I'll never have the opportunity to knock back a pint with him and witness the gleam in his eyes I always suspected was there.


Very well said. That pretty much sums up my thoughts.


----------



## Macaholic

Wow. Very shocked and sorry to hear of this. ehMac has lost a significant section of woodwork, here. He certainly gave these forums an identifiable personality.


----------



## Dr.G.

Peter, I think I took it in your intended way. You were perceptive in your posting. Gerry and I chuckled online and via PM re my "The World According to MacNutt" postings. There were times I worried that he felt put down by these postings of his supposed books, but he took them in stride and actually liked many of these fictional citations. He shall be missed.


----------



## LaurieR

Maybe we could make a collective donation in his name to a cause that MacNutt was passionate about...? I wouldn't know how to set something like that up, but I would certainly chip in.

Might be a nice way to honour him...


----------



## Peter Scharman

WOW!! I'm in shock and with a tear in my eye. I haven't been hanging around ehMac for some time now (a Shang alumnus), but something this morning told me to just check in and see what's going on. BANG!..first topic is this thread and I got a lump in my throat, hoping it was just another "Gerry bashing", but strangely suspecting something more dire.
I have to say that Gerry was a person, although controversial, that I always respected and he generated many chuckles for me and others who appreciated his candor, writing style, rebellious nature and tongue-in-cheek sarcasm. If the stories were all true, he experienced things that the rest of us will never encounter (or want to) and he was proud of this. He dedicated much of his sometimes limited spare time to this forum and participated in many discussions that may have otherwise gone nowhere without his relentless "pot stirring" :clap: He challenged and stood up to others having eloquent and diabolically opposed views on almost any topic...a real scrapper at times. I say these things with full admiration for him.
His unwavering views and debates generated long threads that I and many others followed, broadening our horizons of political and social issues and making us re-think (or re-enforce) our opinions. In short, he was very instrumental in readership participation and "education by discussion". For that I say, "Thank you Gerry et.al. for the thought-provoking discussions".
To say Gerry was a character would be an understatement. He was "Gerry" and made no apologies for it. He was part of the personality of ehMac and this place will never be the same without him. He was much too young to go and will be greatly missed by those who knew him (or even thought they knew him). My thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends.
May you rest in peace, Gerry. Whenever I hear the Steppenwolf "Born To Be Wild" lyrics, I will think of you. Trust me on this.


----------



## bryanc

He certainly loved Saltspring Island, and it's pristine water and wilderness. But I'm not sure Gerry would approve of donating to 'some tree-hugging hippies' in his name  

Perhaps the EhMax can contact Gerry's brother, firstly to pass on the condolences of the EhMac community, and secondly to ask if there is a fund to which people might contribute in Gerry's name?


----------



## Peter Scharman

bryanc said:


> Perhaps the EhMax can contact Gerry's brother, firstly to pass on the condolences of the EhMac community, and secondly to ask if there is a fund to which people might contribute in Gerry's name?


An excellent idea. It is only fitting that some form of recognition be made. He was party of the ehMac family as well, and his family should be made aware of ehMac's grieving and condolences.


----------



## MacDaddy

"People living deeply have no fear of death."
_Anais Nin_

God Rest His Soul. May his family overcome this tragedy and remember him as he was, and never forget, holding them deep in their hearts for all of time.
Kray aka MacDaddy


----------



## SINC

I've been thinking all morning about how it came to be that Gerry and I started our relationship via the phone. Then it dawned on me that the first call came the evening we had this exchange in reference to Rex Murphy:

*SINC	Apr 26th, 2005 12:21 PM

I shared about 20 minutes with Rex over a cigarette in the smoking room of the Edmonton airport back in 2000. We had quite a chat about newspapers. Nice guy and very friendly, if not a little shy.



MacNutt	Apr 26th, 2005 12:25 PM

SINC...first you share beers with Slim Pickens and now Rex Murphy too!!??!!  

Next thing you know, you'll be telling us about the time you talked football with Ronnie Reagan or armwrestled Arnold. Or about that cocktail party where Maggie Thatcher pinched your bum and gave you her phone number.

(I figure you've already shared a beer with Ralph Klein. That's a no brainer)

You sir, are my new hero. I'm serious! *

Gerry never really got over the fact that I had met and shared a couple of beers with one of his childhood western movie heros, Slim Pickens.

Another good memory to be savoured.


----------



## gastonbuffet

For me, not another single member in this forum contributed as much to it as MacNutt. He was not the tech-savvy, the level-headed, the all around nice member, nor even the freakiest or weirdest, but if he was involved, that thread was worth reading, was entertaining, informative and ignited reaction and reply. Bar none.
Trust me on this.


I been missing your posts for a while now, and you will be miss in here forever Gerry.


----------



## SINC

http://www.worsleyschool.net/socialarts/bagpipes/amazing.html


----------



## Macfury

SINC: *I'M* impressed about Slim Pickens....


----------



## Boomcha

Wow. This is some harsh news. I don't really post all that much but I lurk a lot and while I didn't agree with his views a lot of the time I respected the man.

RIP Macnutt.. Seems like you lived your life to the fullest. Sad that you went so early on.

Jorge


----------



## james_squared

Yes, this is very sad news.

From what I recall he lived his life to the fullest and, hopefully, we will be able to learn from that example and not waste this precious gift of life that we have received from our parents.

James


----------



## MannyP Design

I have to admit... I was shocked to hear the news. I didn't know MacNutt very well... never exchanged many PMs but he did have a penchant for stirring the pot. 

The forum is going to be a little quieter with him gone... trust me on this. 

RIP


----------



## FeXL

While I am learning to keep my mouth shut & my ears open over time, it is seldom that I am literally speechless.

Today is such a day.

As I compose this, teary-eyed and all, I peruse the email and PM's which Gerry & I exchanged and smile. Treasures that I'm glad that I never deleted...

Over the years I have met a select few people who, upon introduction, just strike you as a kindred spirit, an old friend whom you have not known long. Gerry was such a man.

The kicker is, we never met in person. Our relationship, as it was, was entirely online. What really hurts is that I've got a trip booked to Vancouver Island this summer to attend a seminar and I had put aside time to meet the "SSI Sage" over a beer. 

Now, it will be to pay respects.

It has been many years since I had a purely liquid breakfast. Today, I indulge. And, due to a debilitating physical affliction (let's just call it a gag response, directly related to a bottle of Johnny Red many years ago...), it's not Lagavulin.

Gerry, I want you to know that I hate goodbyes of any kind. However, I just went outside, looked to the west, downed a shot and threw one over my shoulder for you. 

Don, Marc, anyone else who is feeling blue today, assuage yourselves in the knowledge that few people go down doing what they love. It is only fitting that Gerry is so privileged.

Skynyrd is playing online right now, "Call Me The Breeze". Somehow, it seems appropriate...

Gerald William Wallace MacNutt, we salute you!

Requiescat in pace, old friend.


----------



## lotus

Such a sad day for the ehMac family. My sympathy goes to Gerry's family and friends on Salt Spring Island. 

Every time I was in SS we talked on the phone, but just never seemed to be at the same place at the same time. The last time I was there I waited at his house, but had to leave to catch my ferry home. We agreed we would meet for sure on my next visit. 

Gerry was a good-hearted soul and ehMac has lost a member of our family. We will remember him!


----------



## SINC

FeXL said:


> Don, Marc, anyone else who is feeling blue today, assuage yourselves in the knowledge that few people go down doing what they love. It is only fitting that Gerry is so privileged.
> 
> Skynyrd is playing online right now, "Call Me The Breeze". Somehow, it seems appropriate...
> 
> Gerald William Wallace MacNutt, we salute you!
> 
> Requiescat in pace, old friend.


Once I am done what I must today, I will toss the video of his races into the VHS in the motor home where I just happen to have a bottle of Lagavulin.

It won't be there tomorrow.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Don, Marc, anyone else who is feeling blue today, assuage yourselves in the knowledge that few people go down doing what they love. It is only fitting that Gerry is so privileged." Very true, FeXl.

Sinc's "Amazing Grace" on the bagpipes was a fitting sendoff.


----------



## Ena

One of a kind was our man from SSI. Thanks for making me think with your views on the state of things. 

Slainte mhor Gerry. (Here's to you even more/ Scots Gaelic) May you long be in heaven before the devil knows you are there.


----------



## FeXL

Dr.G. said:


> Sinc's "Amazing Grace" on the bagpipes was a fitting sendoff.


Agreed.


----------



## Greenman

As always the first site I head to in the morning is ehMac... this morning, well this morning it was a shock to say the least. Like most here I never got a chance to meet Gerry but probably like most I feel I got to know him at least a bit from his posts.

Sinc, thanks for posting the pipes link and your personal memento from Gerry. I don't have any scotch in the cabinet right now so I'll just have to compromise... I'll join you and any others in raising a glass to Gerry.

FeXL you are absolutely right... he was privileged to go down doing what he loved..

He will be missed

Rest in peace brother


----------



## winwintoo

I've been reading back over some of MacNutt's posts and recalling how his presence here has affected me.

He reminded me so much of my late (ex)husband Bill, who was also regarded as a curmudgeon by many, but who was an astute businessman as well. People told me that they would have bought tickets to watch Bill negotiate a deal for a new truck or fleet of trailers. I suspect the same could be said of MacNutt. Bill also had a love of 2-wheelers and although he didn't race them, he was never more content than when aboard his beloved Harley.

And just like Bill, many of MacNutt's pronouncements went over my head - not that I couldn't understand them, but my interests lay elsewhere. Rather than form an opinion of my own, I was often tempted to just way "what MacNutt said". There were a few times though that I did take exception to what he posted and rather than take me to task, he chose not to respond - a wise move.

I suspect that MacNutt's group of 2-wheeler friends have a charity ride of some sort on a regular basis - most such groups do - and I'm sure they would be pleased to carry a gift on behalf of ehMac. 

I'm going to miss Gerry, but as I was perusing those old posts, I came across many other names that seem to have gone missing as well - I wonder what happend to them?

I only have President's Choice spring water to salute with, but I'll raise a glass anyway,

Take care, Margaret


----------



## Rob777

My favourite contribution from MacNutt was on the topic of religion, where he declared himself a Frisbeetyrian.

His plastic disc is now on the roof, and he has climbed his aluminum ladder to find it.


----------



## Kuni

It's been awhile since I've posted actively here, but I heard the news through PosterBoy. So sad. I always enjoyed MacNutt's posts, even when he was obviously playing devil's advocate. No, ESPECIALLY when he was playing devil's advocate. Made for a lively community.

RIP, MacNutt...you'll be missed.


----------



## ehMax

There's a few neat pictures I found on Gerry's Fotopage. (Many in his younger days that he posted on ehMac.ca that we all laughed together at) 

One in there with his Mac in the background too.


----------



## SINC

Thanks for that link ehMax. Gerry sent me some of those pictures via e-mail which are still in my files.


----------



## Beej

Wow, this thread is growing fast! Just like MacNutt to egg us on. 

I enjoyed how many of his posts were written like short stories, building to the (inevitable) conclusion, often followed by a brief "Here's what we've learned" epilogue.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

I was looking around for this thread and finally found it. 

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?p=189312#post189312

It's a thread where autopilot was asking for someone to adopt a cat and MacNutt stepped up and generously volunteered. Then later in the thread he reveals how one of his cats died and we see the soft side of Gerry (although he seemed to be fighting against it) There's some interesting exchanges with MACSPECTRUM, SINC and some of the other members after.



Gerry MacNutt said:


> Slightly off-topic here...but only sort of...
> 
> I have two cats. Moon and Fendi. Moon is a long haired black female who absolutely adores me, but is very shy with strangers. She is a silent shadow who follows me everywhere. She is always sitting right beside me as I write all of my posts. She sleeps on my pillow at night.
> 
> Fendi, on the other hand, is a long haired grey female who instantly loves anyone who walks thru the door. She is a big talker and has a sweet personality. She regularly sits on total stranger's laps and purrs like crazy. She sleeps next to the door at night , ready to welcome anyone who might drop by with a happy "prrrt". She is usually at my feet as I write all of my posts on this forum.
> 
> These two fuzzy buddies are my very best friends. I like them more than I like many members of my own family. They make my house a home.
> 
> On friday, at 3PM, Fendi died. She had a massive inoperable liver tumor. We did an ultrasound and the vet gave me the bad news. She was in some pain at that point and had lost quite a bit of weight (although she was still eating). I had to make a very hard decision. One of the hardest of my life.
> 
> I buried her under an apple tree here on the farm. Moon sat right by me while I was digging the hole. Nearly tore my heart out. I still haven't gotten over it. ...


There's been some wonderful things said here. ehMac is definitely a great community ...


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

Anyone have any idea about how we can get in touch with Gerry's family and let them know about his connection to this community? I'm sure they'd like to sit down and look through some of his nearly 9000 postings and see his interactions with all of us.

From the newspaper article we know his brother is named Bruce. Someone who spoke with him on the phone might have a number, or maybe it might be on his bottled water ...


----------



## Eukaryotic

I used to have some great exchanges with the guy a while back and I always respected him for sticking to his guns - even if he WAS just playing devil's advocate he had his opinions and that was that...no middle ground for him.

A very genuine person who will be missed!


----------



## PosterBoy

I just talked to Bruce on the phone and expressed my (and all of our) condolences for their loss. I also let him know how to find this thread and what kind of response it was getting. He seemed understandably sad, but also somewhat comforted by the number of people who have called to express how sad they are about Gerry's passing.

Apparently there is going to be a memorial on Salt Spring but they have not set a date as yet.


----------



## Macified

Wow. I have no words.

Rest in peace.


----------



## FeXL

PB, thanks for the effort.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Fink-Nottle

I had hoped to make it out to Salt Spring Island to buy some of that water from MacNutt. I think his heaven must be place a lot like SSI... although governed by a Conservative majority of course.

I'll trust him on that...


----------



## Chris

Others have said it all before, but I'll miss Gerry's ability to make me go, "Hmmm." Though I often disagreed with his political stances, I always admired his well-thought-out positions, even if they were designed to prick and irritate one's own comfortable preconceptions.

I'll be sipping a wee dram in his memory when I get home tonight. Perhaps the best indication of his true impact on everyone here is the obvious and large hole his passing has already left in our collective soul.


----------



## dona83

:'(

My condolences.


----------



## Chealion

Macnutt joined ehMac just over 4 years ago, and it's been a good 4 years. Gerry was most definitely a bit controversial figure with his penchance for anecdotal posts it made the feeling very friendly. I know I'll miss him, and did notice his absence the past few months while he's been busy with his water business.

I always wanted to meet Gerry and held out hope he'd be able to make it to an ehMac: Calgary meet that he helped create interest in. We owe you a toast in your memory our next meet.

To you Gerry, and your unstoppable faith in those around you, I salute you. You will be sorely missed.


----------



## used to be jwoodget

The most important aspects of life are how you live it and whether you make a difference. In the microcosm of electronic life on this board, MacNutt made a difference and lived life hard and fast. His participation on the ehMac board had declined over the past few months, his business was doing well and he at last had politicians in power he respected. In many ways, he left this earth at the top of his game. Too soon, by far, but hopefully without suffering and with adrenaline in his veins.


----------



## Dr.G.

A most fitting epitaph, Jim. Gerry would have agreed with you on this one.


----------



## Dr.G.

PosterBoy, should you get to this memorial service and if it is outside, leave a small stone near the grave site or near the service. It is a Jewish tradition to leave a stone on the headstone when you visit such a site. Since I shall not be able to be there, I would appreciate you doing this for me. You could softly say, "A rock from The Rock". Gerry would understand and approve, knowing how he felt about Newfoundland and Labrador, and the people he met from here. Trust me on this point. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## maximusbibicus

Dr.G. said:


> Trust me on this point. Merci, mon ami.


I see a pattern here. 

That line always either put a smile on my face, or infuriated me.......depending on my stance on the issue discussed.

Today its giving me a good chuckle, in a good way. 

Trust ME on this.


----------



## thegreenapple

.....











I dont know what too say 

MACNutt you will be missed.
:-(


----------



## Chipper

Rest in peace, McNutt. 

Brenda


----------



## moonsocket

Oh no.

I didnt even notice this until today.

He was always nice to and I will miss him.

Cheers to him.


----------



## Vexel

Rest in Peace, MacNutt.

I honestly have no words. 

We'll all miss you dearly.


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------



## iPetie

I just got home from work and I'm speechless. One of saddest days I can remember.

Rip Gerry, I enjoyed (most) of our time together on ehMac and wouldn't trade one second of any of it. 

I'm better for having known you! I'm more patient! (You'll get that one)


----------



## groovetube

this is a shock. Such a prolific member and he's gone.

RIP Gerry.


----------



## teeterboy3

While I don't agree with everything everyone says here, I know we all come with two joys we all share: using Macs and being Canadian. And while I have not been on this message board long enough to get to know each and everyone of you, I have learned a lot about most of you.

MacNutt, while I didn't share a lot in agreement on, I truly respected is conviction and his passion. I don't necessarily have to care about what you care about, I just have to know that you care about something, and that you respect my ability to do the same. And I got that sense with Gerry greatly. Where ever you are my friend, you left an impression with this kid.

As for the rest of you. The comments, the sharing, the loss. It's a testimony to everything I like about this place. Humanity. And caring. When you can put down the swords, and share in the loss in a moment like this, it makes me proud to be a part of this community.

Sometimes in loss, we gain something too.
Thank you for that Gerry.


----------



## AppleAuthority

Wow. I had to read through this thread entirely in order to convince myself it was true. It's still shocking. One day you don't even have the slightest worry about someone's life, and then the next day it could turn upside down into a tragedy. One day you have the feeling, "Hey, we're friends. I haven't met you, but we're friends." The next day you are thinking, "I've lost a friend. A friend I've never even met. Yet I'm saddened over the loss." That's how this feels.

I've never really been around long enough to know MacNutt, but I've read his posts and exchanged words with him over iChat numerous times. Last I talked to him was May 21:



> g5macnutt: Is the forum pretty busy these days?
> appleauthority: sort of, generally the same old topics however
> g5macnutt: Everyone settled back down now after the election?
> g5macnutt: That was a high traffic period, as I recall
> appleauthority: well, there are still some rumblings, but for the majority, yes.
> g5macnutt: Then they've accepted it.
> appleauthority: yeah
> g5macnutt: Good. had to be tough for some of them.
> appleauthority: yeah
> appleauthority: not for me, however
> g5macnutt: Me either.
> g5macnutt: Think I'll drop by there and check it out. If I can remember my password...


Rest in peace, MacNutt.


----------



## sharkman

MacNutt was often thought to be jumping the wrong way. Although I never did meet him face to face, I also feel very lucky to have known Gerry through these boards and always admired him for his tenacity.

Rest in peace Gerry MacNutt


----------



## MBD

I'm so shocked ! Like many others, I too thought it was a joke. I really liked MacNutt. I remember a couple years back, someone new to the boards asked if any of us knew MacNutt because he was buying something from him & wanted to make sure he was reputable. Everyone piped up saying what a great guy he was & MacNutt was so touched!  

I remember about a year ago, I didn't see any posts for him & got all worried he had left the boards for good.

I'll sure miss him. :-(


----------



## SINC

Here is yet another link to a story in the Lake Cowichan Gazette:

http://www.lakecowichangazette.com/


----------



## Ottawaman

Wow, he warned the other fellow first...

That man is very lucky it wasn't two people that were killed.

Just sad, no other way I can describe it.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

There are two more stories in the Cowichan Valley News Leader:

Fatality First in Track's 15 Year History

Fallen Photographer Loved Racing


----------



## Cameo

I don't believe it..........I always felt like defending MacNutt, even if he didn't need it. I always felt he sat back after some of his postings, chuckling to himself because others missed the humour behind them, or didn't recognize at the time that he was eggin them on. I can't even post this without tears. Although I never really talked with the man - I felt that there was a really good person there, and I admired the fact that he stood for his belief's regardless of how others put their responses. I don't follow politics, so I was never had to care about his views on that subject. But his sense of humour was fantastic and I near bust a gut several times reading his posts.

I remember the post regarding his cat and that post tells a lot about the man. I will miss his postings and his presence - somehow Ehmac will never be quite the same.

Rest in Peace Gerry................and rest assured that whenever we hear the phrase
"trust me on this" you will be remembered.:-( :-(


----------



## overkill

My deepest condolences to his family and friends. Although I did not know MacNutt, it truly shows how much he is missed and thought of with the great amount of respect everyone has shown in this thread. Some of the stories were very nice to read...May he rest in peace.


----------



## drehleierguy

Well put, Cameo and others. My eyeballs got more rolling exercises from Gerry's posts, but I always admired his excellent advocacy work for the devil and his sense of humour. In many ways he defined the vivacity of this community for me. 

I certainly thought of the 'crazy Scott' when I chose my avatar, regardless of how far apart we were on many issues.

He'll be missed.

b


----------



## PosterBoy

Dr.G. said:


> PosterBoy, should you get to this memorial service and if it is outside, leave a small stone near the grave site or near the service. It is a Jewish tradition to leave a stone on the headstone when you visit such a site. Since I shall not be able to be there, I would appreciate you doing this for me. You could softly say, "A rock from The Rock". Gerry would understand and approve, knowing how he felt about Newfoundland and Labrador, and the people he met from here. Trust me on this point. Merci, mon ami.


If I make it to the memorial I shall do this for you Doc.


----------



## SINC

drehleierguy said:


> I certainly thought of the 'crazy Scott' when I chose my avatar, regardless of how far apart we were on many issues.
> 
> He'll be missed.
> 
> b


Aye Laddie, that he will.


----------



## SkyHook

.


----------



## PenguinBoy

darkscot said:


> I bet he could have written one hell of an autobiography.


With 8971 posts, he already has.

This little snippit from AppleAuthority's chat session gives me some insight into MacNutt's character:


AppleAuthority said:


> Last I talked to him was May 21:
> 
> 
> 
> g5macnutt: Everyone settled back down now after the election?
> g5macnutt: That was a high traffic period, as I recall
> appleauthority: well, there are still some rumblings, but for the majority, yes.
> g5macnutt: Then they've accepted it.
> appleauthority: yeah
> g5macnutt: Good. had to be tough for some of them.
Click to expand...

Even though he liked to troll the Liberals on this board, and he certainly didn't share their views, he still had some concern for their feelings. This shows more than a little class in my books.


----------



## (( p g ))

After reading this terrible news, I've been pondering the sad "new normal" of ehmac without MacNutt's pot-stirring mischief. A real loss for all. 

I'll be raising my glass to his memory tonight.

I like the idea of retiring his avatar. I recall we had a discussion a few years ago that touched on his preference for locking in his recognizable icon (http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=20318&highlight=macnutt+avatar). 

God rest, MacNutt.


----------



## MaxPower

How fitting is this for the top of the page.

I know Gerry would have loved it.

Trust me on this.


----------



## Applehater

I didn't know the fella really but my thoughts go out to him and his family.
R.I.P.: MacNutt (awesome last name btw!)


----------



## audiodan

Eh, I will miss his joyfully humorous jokes. He will be missed, I will raise a glass (of grape juice) to this kind of guy.


----------



## Vandave

SkyHook said:


> Another looser idea is the image of a virtual memorial park or members-only page, on a small scale fitting for a web bulletin board, Where Gerry MacNutt might be a fitting first candidate for "honourable members" only? It would have to be simple though or it could easily become maudlin or cheesy, so no extensive biographies. Maybe it could contain a understated listing of honourable members attaining a memorialized value of 8,971 posts, simply named after MacNutt to honour the value of an on-line community, while retiring their avatars?


I like that idea. Maybe we could also start a thread where everybody can list their favourite post (or least favourite) he made. One choice, that's all. I think it would really show his personality.

It felt strange seeing the 'RIP' post. I am an avid motorbiker and also frequent a local forum for bikers. Motobiking claims a lot of enthusiasts and I see a lot of RIP threads, including people I have riden with. I never thought I would see such a thread here, never mind one related to a motorbike accident with the fatality occuring to somebody who no longer rode. 

I have thought a lot about risk taking and pursuing the things I love. I have decided that a life not lived, is not worth living. MacNutt died doing what he loved. I know the risks I take and to me its worth doing. I think MacNutt would have felt the same way.

We'll miss you. I am having a beer in your honour. Cheers! :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

"If I make it to the memorial I shall do this for you Doc." Thank you, PosterBoy. I know that Gerry was not Jewish, but it is a "mitzvah" (i.e., a good deed) for a Jewish person to show respect in this small way for one who has died. It means "I was here and I shall remember". Shalom, mon ami.


----------



## MaxPower

Dr.G. said:


> "If I make it to the memorial I shall do this for you Doc." Thank you, PosterBoy. I know that Gerry was not Jewish, but it is a "mitzvah" (i.e., a good deed) for a Jewish person to show respect in this small way for one who has died. It means "I was here and I shall remember". Shalom, mon ami.


That is one Jewish tradition I have always admired.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, many people were in a quandary at the end of Schindler's List as to why the actual survivors were leaving small stones on his gravesite. It is a show of respect and remembrance, which is why I am glad that PB shall do this for me. Should I ever get out to SSI, I shall bring a smooth beach rock from here in NL and leave it at his gravesite myself. Gerry shall be missed, but not forgotten. Shalom.


----------



## SINC

Sadly, I awoke this morning to find that this was not a dream. Damn, I'm gonna miss him.


----------



## Cameo

I kept thinking it was a bad joke. Such a shock.


----------



## miguelsanchez

It's really a shock to hear this news. I've been struggling with what I could write, to say something, kind words, but I get a kind of writer's block when I try. So hear is my sad contribution, I hope Gerry likes it, wherever he is:

"Enjoy life!"

The story behind this phrase is too long to go into now, but suffice it to say that I heard it daily from someone who had a lot less than me, yet still managed to go through the day with a big smile on his face. I think it's a fitting mantra for the way Gerry lived.

My condolences to his family and friends. :-(


----------



## sharkman

*Please sticky this thread*

I really think that this thread should be stickied for a time.


----------



## SINC

sharkman said:


> I really think that this thread should be stickied for a time.


Agreed. Fine suggestion.


----------



## SINC

Just ran across this which brought a smile to my face:

Apr 21st, 2005, 03:25 PM #9
MacNutt
Honourable Citizen

Interesting....

Hey SINC. Now you are being "mentioned in dispatches by name" as well as myself. Considering how few people here at ehmac actually get mentioned by name in thread titles, then this has GOT to be some sort of honour...no? 

I wonder...is it a Scottish thing?

Apr 21st, 2005, 03:59 PM #10
SINC
Honourable Citizen

Quote:
Originally Posted by MacNutt
Interesting....

Hey SINC. Now you are being "mentioned in dispatches by name" as well as myself. Considering how few people here at ehmac actually get mentioned by name in thread titles, then this has GOT to be some sort of honour...no? 

I wonder...is it a Scottish thing?

SINC:

I da na no, laddie!



__________________
The fact that no one understands you doesn't make you an artist.


----------



## Beej

Thank you moderators, and an excellent idea sharkman. 

Ehmac still feels odd knowing MacNutt won't return. He didn't post for a while before his recent comments, but it still feels very different knowing that he won't ever post again. I disagreed with his style of debate but I miss him. I can't think of another way to put it.


----------



## Dr.G.

Beej, I was thinking the same thing this afternoon. MacNutt would go for stretches with no postings, due to his other interests and business. Still, you always figured that he was lurking about, ready to join in at a moment's notice.


----------



## SINC

Will someone take up his torch? That remains to be seen.


----------



## Dr.G.

No, there was only one MacNutt. Others may hold some of his political views, but no one could combine his wit and stubborness together is quite the same way.


----------



## Bolor

This is the first time back in over a month and this is what I face. What a shock! and how sad.:-( 
I can't really add to what has been already said by others who can say it a lot better than I. I agree with almost all the previous comments. A sad time indeed.


----------



## HowEver

Absolutely right. He had kind of an ageless wisdom. Even though he knew many people would disagree with him. It must have got to him, at some point, the disagreement, but to his credit he came back and shared with us. When I chatted with him (I wished I'd saved that chat) he tread lightly, making the point that he knew his views weren't widely well received. Yet what would this or any forum be without some disagreement?

I think also we have a rare example here of knowing: why someone, who will be missed no matter what, went away, when it happened, how it happened. There will likely be scores of other people that come and go, and a quick look at the member list runs the gamut from people with tons of posts who leave after a time, or people with only a few per year, and a lot who haven't visited in forever, but who knows what happened to them? This is one case where we *know*, we *care,* and we care a _lot_.

That doesn't happen very often--nor should it--nor could it. This is a credit to ehMax's creation here, but mostly it shows what a profound effect GM had--still has--on us.




Dr.G. said:


> No, there was only one MacNutt. Others may hold some of his political views, but no one could combine his wit and stubborness together is quite the same way.


----------



## SINC

HowEver said:


> Absolutely right. He had kind of an ageless wisdom. Even though he knew many people would disagree with him. It must have got to him, at some point, the disagreement, but to his credit he came back and shared with us. When I chatted with him (I wished I'd saved that chat) he tread lightly, making the point that he knew his views weren't widely well received. Yet what would this or any forum be without some disagreement?


What a person posts on a forum, and actually says or thinks amid a group of people face to face, are two very different things. It is easy to get involved and "fire off" a missive via the keyboard that one would never even dare to mention in the course of normal conversation. 

Such a man was Gerry, whose persona on the phone was nothing like the bold, brassy individual he was in these threads.

I too am as guilty as Gerry at firing missives from time to time, although his were much more colourfully known as the Salmon cannon shots from SSI.

It takes all kinds to make up the community that is ehMac, and the mods allow much freedom with the odd caution here and there. Gerry defended himself and his philosophy in an honourable way, even if he did get the odd "vacation" for those views.

People who disagree with others and sink to the level of verbal abuse and name calling need a vacation at times too, but rarely get one. Gerry seldom stooped to that level and for that he will always be remembered. Those who do will soon be forgotten.


----------



## MaxPower

I was thinking how we could remember Gerry. All of the suggestions mentioned are excellent. But here is my suggestion.

If Posterboy finds out when Gerry's memorial is, we could close the board similar to what we do on Remembrance Day for a moment of silence.

Just a thought.


----------



## SINC

The members of the ehmac Calgary gatherings that Gerry was an original part of establishing, are getting together to have a "wee wake" very soon in Calgary.

Methinks Gerry will be pleased with our intention to pause to honour him.


----------



## Ottawaman

Not to turn this into a group hug or anything, but the passing of Gerry prompts me to say that I find myself confonted with the fact that I would feel the same sense of loss if any of you were lost from this forum.
Take care, my unkown friends,
OM


----------



## The Great Waka

I'm still in a bit of shock over this. I haven't been on in a few days, and at first I didn't think that the subject was serious. But wow. He certainly was a vital part of this community of ours, and will be missed. What I'm feeling now also makes me realize how close this community really is. Most of us have never met in person, but the passing of one affects us all so deeply. That says something about what we have here, and the people that make this community what it is.

RIP MacNutt


----------



## Vexel

Ottawaman said:


> Not to turn this into a group hug or anything, but the passing of Gerry prompts me to say that I find myself confonted with the fact that I would feel the same sense of loss if any of you were lost from this forum.
> Take care, my unkown friends,
> OM


I was thinking the exact same thing. I find it amazing that I can have a hole cut inside of me because of an online community. MacNutt's passing has started to make me realize that even though most of us don't know each other.. we still quite often get "good friend" or "best friend" status virtually. 

I'm actually quite shocked at how much his passing has really affected me personally, even beyond the 18 inches from the screen we're all accustomed to.

To all of you, I'm honoured to be part of such a wonderful community with so many great people. It's just sad that it took something so tragic to realize the impact of the community. Not to sound corny.. but I think a lot of us have realized the "iLife" that we've all become a part of.

Take care friends, 

Vexel

aka. Roger


----------



## Dr.G.

"Take care, my unkown friends." Thanks for the concern, OM. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Cameo

Ottawaman said:


> Not to turn this into a group hug or anything, but the passing of Gerry prompts me to say that I find myself confonted with the fact that I would feel the same sense of loss if any of you were lost from this forum.
> Take care, my unkown friends,
> OM


I was shocked at the knews and at my reaction - I literally could not read this thread without crying at the very real loss that I feel. And, as you said Ottawaman, it would be the same for any of you. We have become a caring community and we feel the same emotions for our virtual friends as we do for our "physical" friends.


----------



## HowEver

This is so true. The 20 or so people I've met/transacted with have been so incredibly nice that it makes me believe that meeting GM would have been a special time indeed. I may not suffer the usual online ennui gladly, but you can't take issue with someone's personal opinion intelligently expressed. In person, these are great folks.


----------



## Dr.G.

What I find strange is that there is no one here in St. John's that I am able to speak to face to face (other than maybe ErnstNL, whom I have never met personally), with whom I can express my feelings of loss. Luckily, there are all of you out there in ehMacLand that share this similar sense of loss. Paix, mes amis.


----------



## Mississauga

Very sad.

My condolences to family and friends.


----------



## imactheknife

This is a huge loss...I really liked his comments and the flame wars that were started over politics and touchy subjects. I will miss his postings on here a great deal....RIP Mr.Gerry Macnutt hope your playing lawn bowling with the big guy in the sky..


----------



## martman

Wow! :-( 
Now who am I going to argue with?
RIP MacNutt.


----------



## MBD

I keep thinking he's going to come back and laugh at all of us because it was a big joke. I really do miss him. :-( I have to say that reading some other groups out there, I've come to realize what a great place ehmac really is. Even the heated debates aren't as horrible as I've seen on other boards where groups of people attack all newcomers in packs.

I wonder if we could have something said about Gerry on one of the mac internet radio shows....


----------



## MacGuiver

Sad news indeed 

MacNutt was the Ying to the majority of ehmac members Yang. Like him or not he kept this board exciting, fun and engaging. How many members could claim the number of thread titles with their name included. LOL

God bless you MacNutt. You will be missed.

Cheers
MacGuiver


----------



## NBiBooker

Just stumpled on this thread a little while ago. 

I just can't believe it. I didn't know Gerry well, but I enjoyed his posts and his contributions to this community.

My condolences to his family. I'll raise a glass to Gerry tonight.


----------



## HowEver

.


----------



## CubaMark

HowEver, I was supposed to be at the "Stupids" this year... but my workload took a big jump and tied me down. An ehMac Scottish Wake could have been in the offing...

M


----------



## minnes

True, there are quite a few folks of Scottish origin here on ehmac, myself included.
I wonder if any of Gerry's family have read this thread? I'm sure they would learn a little insight into the Macnutt mythos.


----------



## Peter Scharman

I've already placed my comments regarding Gerry's tragic passing, but just want to say how great this community of virtual friends is. It's heartening to see the amount of outpouring and reflection that has been offered. I was around during much of Gerry's most prolific posting and had a pretty good feel about him. I followed many of the controversial threads squaring Gerry off against other equally stubborn/opiniated members of this community and, agree with him or not, I always had an admiration for him and he regularly brought a smile to my face (I'm frequently a devil's advocate as well). Many names I see here these past few days are new ones to me and yet they share in the same sense of loss I and other "older" members feel. Kudos to this virtual community and its leaders for being people with real respect and caring for the other members.:clap: Together, you make this forum the best! Gerry would be thankful and proud.


----------



## maximusbibicus

Peter Scharman said:


> I've already placed my comments regarding Gerry's tragic passing, but just want to say how great this community of virtual friends is. It's heartening to see the amount of outpouring and reflection that has been offered. I was around during much of Gerry's most prolific posting and had a pretty good feel about him. I followed many of the controversial threads squaring Gerry off against other equally stibborn members of this community and, agree with him or not, I always had an admiration for him and he regularly brought a smile to my face (I'm frequently a devil's advocate as well). Many names I see here these past few days are new ones to me and yet they share in the same sense of loss I and other "older" members feel. Kudos to this virtual community and its leaders for being people with real respect and caring for the other members.:clap: Together, you make this forum the best! Gerry would be thankful and proud.


Very well said. I am glad to be a member of this online community. 

Hats off to all, a drink (of water) raised to Gerry.


----------



## trump

I've been busy past few days, just found this thread now. It's so weird to think that Macnutt isn't going to post again, he was a fixture of this community. I really just don't know what else to say...its so unexpected

rip


----------



## JPL

I somehow missed this thread altogether, and I'm here everyday. This untimely and tragic loss is dumbfounding. 

I have just read the entire thread and I am uplifted by the sincere sentiments expressed by my fellow ehmacers. It is hard to accept the loss of a member of your MacClan, and I shall raise a glass of uisge-beatha in memory of his many contributions here.


----------



## 2063

I was also shocked to hear about this news.

I was often left frustrated with MacNutt's responses, and opinions in these forums (I don't think I'm the only one). However, nomatter how much I disagreed with him, I would read his posts and continue to reply back because he was a member of our community. It will not be the same without him, and my thoughts are with his family, friends, and community.

BTW, I also didn't know that his real name was MacNutt.

I would be in favour of some commemorative thing to remember him


----------



## Guest

Wow  Sending my thoughts and well wishes out to his friends and family.


----------



## autopilot

How surreal to return after such a long absence to this news.

I am at a loss for words.


----------



## PosterBoy

Hey guys,

MacNutt's memorial is going to be this coming Saturday (10th) on Salt Spring. I won't be able to make it as I have some stuff to do that I can't get out of, but anyone who does want to go can find more information in the local Salt Spring paper (previously linked).


----------



## thejst

Very sad.

My condolences to his family and friends as well.


----------



## Ena

Obit in Victoria newspaper this morning with picture of Gerry.

http://tinyurl.com/joccr


----------



## SINC

For whatever reason, Ena's URL would not work for me, so here is another link to the obit. (EDIT: Thanks Ena for the information, but now the link works. Go figure.) 

http://www.legacy.com/can-victoria/Obituaries.asp?Page=SearchResults

This one has his picture (listed alphabetically) and also the opportunity to leave a message of condolence by selecting "guest book" at the bottom of the obit itself.

It would be wonderful for the family if we could all leave a message.


----------



## Cameo

Which is exactly what I did. That is a very nice idea.


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Just returning after an absence ... you either agreed or disagreed with MacNutt, but indifference wasn't an option.  

What a tragedy. My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## The Great SNAFU

*Wow*

Will raise a pint in your honour tonight my Mac cyber-friend 

SNAF


----------



## CubaMark

Has anyone raised the issue yet of ponying up some cash to keep the memorial on-line permanently? (It's $39.95 for the year, or $89.95 for a permanent online guestbook - see the guest book link previous in this threat).

M


----------



## cavemanatlarge

He was certainly one of the few posters who I did not skip while skimming a topic.

May he rest in peace

Harvey M. Buck
Caveman at Large


----------



## Snaggy

Just found out about this tonight, ... this is such sad news. 

MacNutt, you were one of a kind, and will be missed.


----------



## CamCanola

This is not the way I ever wanted the last word.
We'll miss you Mr. MacNutt.
May you rest in peace.

My condolences to the family and many, many friends.


----------



## razz

Oh my god.

 

Macnutt helped me out when I told him about the water filtration system my parents got ripped off on. 

Sure, I didn't agree with his views, but I didn't get involved in political discussions with him. This news makes me so very sad. I lost my father only 8 months ago, so I can certainly relate.

Rest in peace, friend. Many condolences to his family.


----------



## bopeep

I will miss him a LOT. He was really supportive of my artistic endeavors. We would spend hours online chatting about nothing in particular - racing, animals, the great outdoors and when was I moving there? 

The last email I received from him included photos he had taken [on my request of course] and the sad news that Moon was dying. He was really upaset about it. 

My friend, you and she can spend eternity together now. 

Bo.


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------



## SINC

RicktheChemist said:


> Has the guestbook page been removed from the Legacy website?
> I cannot seem to access it.. amazing... a week or two after the fact and I still want to read it over again..
> 
> RtC


The legacy site is there forever, RtC. Read it here:

http://www.legacy.com/can-victoria/Guestbook.asp?Page=GuestBook&PersonID=18031885


----------



## andreww

After a bit of a hiatus from our community, I returned today to hear this tragic news. I am so sorry for all Macnutt's friends, family and everyone who knew him.

Rest in peace my friend.


----------



## The Librarian

it will be a quieter place indeed. the guy stood his ground no matter what. RIP gerry.

where's the macdoc? i used to love it when those two would go head-to-head.

RIP gerry.


----------



## robert

Wow. Sad news indeed.

He was one of a kind and will be greatly missed.

The island is sadly a little quieter now.


----------



## GWR

I really don't know what to say that hasn't already been said, other than:
Adieu, mon ami!


----------



## Kazak

I found becoming an ehMacer a bit intimidating. When my posts were in single digits, I felt almost unworthy of those whose posts numbered 10,000+. But I stuck around, and kept posting occasionally, and tried not to worry when some posts got no replies.

There were two events, though, that convinced me that I did belong here. The first was when Dr. G. replied to something I'd said, working doxies into the conversation, of course. But the moment that most made me feel included was when MacNutt baited me in a reply (baited me good, too).

So, in addition to offering my condolences to MacNutt's family and friends, I also regret that new ehMac members will no longer get the initiation that I, and so many others, received.


----------



## Dr.G.

"There were two events, though, that convinced me that I did belong here. The first was when Dr. G. replied to something I'd said, working doxies into the conversation, of course. But the moment that most made me feel included was when MacNutt baited me in a reply (baited me good, too)."

Kazak, yes, Gerry had a way of making a person who was new feel welcomed. He even liked doxies. He shall be missed.


----------



## vacuvox

*Wherever you are...*










... RIde In Peace.


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------



## SINC

Well done Vacuvox. :clap:


----------



## MaxPower

That just got me all chocked up again Vacuvox.

But who better to do a PhotoShop tribute than yourself.


----------



## maximusbibicus

MaxPower said:


> That just got me all chocked up again Vacuvox.
> 
> But who better to do a PhotoShop tribute than yourself.


 I agree. Very fitting. 

No one does better chops on this board than him. The ones he did of Macnutt back in the day make me literally LOL. Should have saved them.


----------



## SINC

maximusbibicus said:


> No one does better chops on this board than him. The ones he did of Macnutt back in the day make me literally LOL. Should have saved them.


I saved some of them and would share if asked.


----------



## MaxPower

maximusbibicus said:


> I agree. Very fitting.
> 
> No one does better chops on this board than him. The ones he did of Macnutt back in the day make me literally LOL. Should have saved them.


Very true.

The best was the one of Dr. G with all of his "World According to Macnutt" volumes scattered around.


----------



## Dr.G.

MP, I always liked that picture, and wished I had saved a copy for myself. Gerry shall be missed.


----------



## Dudireno

When I think of ehmac I think of MacNutt


----------



## Dr.G.

http://www3.sympatico.ca/ebo/ehmac/Drmacnuttfan.jpg

Thanks, Vacuvox. I shall keep the thoughts of MacNutt alive.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

In the Ukrainian Orthodox and Catholic churches we once again remember the passing of someone that passed with a rememberance service on the 40th day after their passing

I'm a little late, but once again, I remember MacNutt.


----------



## Cameo

Gerry won't be forgotten...............missed, but never forgotten.


----------



## MaxPower

MACSPECTRUM said:


> In the Ukrainian Orthodox and Catholic churches we once again remember the passing of someone that passed with a rememberance service on the 40th day after their passing
> 
> I'm a little late, but once again, I remember MacNutt.


Growing up in a Mennonite family that came from Ukraine, I will join you Macspectrum in remembering Gerry.

There's a saying on my Mother's headstone that reads "Too well loved to never be forgotten."


----------



## gwillikers

Damn, I came home real tired from my night shift and sat down at the computer, and for a split second I wondered if Gerry had posted anything new. Then I caught myself. It brought that whole bad feeling back like the day I first found out. 

I won't make that mistake again. Trust me on this.


----------



## Lawrence

Woah...This is a hoax right?
I can't believe it, MacNutt was a great guy.
He'll most surely be missed here on ehMac.

Dave


----------



## Cameo

I think that at first we all thought that it was a hoax. Wish it were, not quite the same place.


----------



## SINC

I still find it hard to believe.


----------



## Lawrence

SINC said:


> I still find it hard to believe.


I'm right there with you,
I remember when a best friend died suddenly on the M.A.G.I.C. B.B.S.
I couldn't believe it either then, Virtual communities are as real to us as being in person.

...

Dave


----------



## talonracer

For the last hour, a man has been standing in the park a block outside my apartment.

In a kilt.

Playing bagpipes.

I have no idea why, he was there entirely by himself, but I appreciated it. And for some reason, it also made me think of Gerry. I bet he'd get a chuckle out of the oddness, a man in a kilt playing bagpipes right in the heart of downtown Calgary.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM

> I have no idea why, he was there entirely by himself, but I appreciated it. And for some reason, it also made me think of Gerry.


"There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio, 
Than are dreamt of in your philosophy."
-- Hamlet


----------



## SINC

I have hesitated to share this earlier, but a very odd thing has occurred.

I use Apple's Mail program for three different e-mail accounts and have the "Remove message from server after retrieving" set to: Right Away.

That has worked for every e-mail message I have ever received. Until now that is.

The last e-mail Gerry ever sent me, containing a very large file of a pretty lady stomping grapes and a note about why we like red wine, is still on the server.

I know not why or how, but he seems to have hung on in this manner.


----------



## HowEver

He's still in my list of iChat contacts. I just don't want to delete his name.


----------



## Jamesw

I pay my respects to macnut. Raise my non-alcoholic beverage.

James
Richmond Hill, Ont.


----------



## jmac

Hey Sinc, if it's not too personal, I think it was meant for you to share this image with us ... sounds very intriguing. Why else would it have lived to see another day? It would be very worthy of you to post this for the rest of us to see.


----------



## SINC

jmac, the lovely lass is missing an essential item of clothing which precludes her appearance on a family site like ehMac.


----------



## gwillikers

SINC said:


> jmac, the lovely lass is missing an essential item of clothing which precludes her appearance on a family site like ehMac.


You realize, now, you have us chomping at the bit! :lmao:


----------



## SINC

gwillikers said:


> You realize, now, you have us chomping at the bit! :lmao:


Well, I suppose I could e-mail it to you direct if you wish.


----------



## winwintoo

Sinc, PhotoShop is your friend  

Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Sinc, PhotoShop is your friend
> 
> Margaret


It might be if I knew how to do more than a small "touch up".

This would require much more skill.


----------



## winwintoo

SINC said:


> It might be if I knew how to do more than a small "touch up".
> 
> This would require much more skill.


Open the image in Photoshop, make a new layer - make sure the new layer is the active one, grab the paint brush tool, pick a colour, and "paint" over the offending parts, save the picture with a new name to make sure the "unpainted" one is still available  

Done. No skill required.

Margaret


----------



## SINC

winwintoo said:


> Open the image in Photoshop, make a new layer - make sure the new layer is the active one, grab the paint brush tool, pick a colour, and "paint" over the offending parts, save the picture with a new name to make sure the "unpainted" one is still available
> 
> Done. No skill required.
> 
> Margaret


Thanks Margaret. For those who are still curious, the "no skill required" version of the picture in MacNutt's final e-mail that is stuck on my server is here:

http://homepage.mac.com/plmnice/ATT00116.jpg

It is entitiled, "Why we love red wine".


----------



## Snapple Quaffer

My, what an intelligent looking young lady.


----------



## SINC

All threads have the author displayed below the title. The "How's The Weather" thread was started by Gerry, but his name disappeared during an update. Too bad it can't be added as a permanent fixture on ehMac.

I'm guessing it can't be added, because this is the second time I have asked about it.


----------



## HowEver

Perhaps it's because the authors of the first two ghost messages got added/deleted? Perhaps deleting the first two posts would do the trick.


----------



## jmac

Hi Mr. Mayor,
I think one of our most respected members is asking for a personal favour. I believe that it is a very reasonable request and should be at least acknowledged by you. Any comments?


----------



## jicon

I went to Ganges on Salt Spring Island today, mainly just to get a break from Victoria, but also to check out the Saturday market. Stopped by the Garry Oaks winery, no model looking blondes making red wine.

For a guy I never met, he sure had me thinking about him every 20 minutes throughout the day. There is a small park outside the marina in Ganges, that has a couple dozen sets of memorial stones for residents that have passed, along a short path. I didn't see any new stones laid recently, but thought it would be good to see one there for him one day.


----------



## Chealion

jmac - FWIW deleting the post at the start of a thread that long in the past has killed the entire thread.


----------



## The Doug

Browsing through some old URLs in my Bookmarks collection this evening, I came across Gerry's Fotopages site, FYI...


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------



## SINC

Talk about gone. That e-mail that won't go away continues to be stuck on my server. It is large enough that I have to purge the box 10 times a day to keep my free space available. Gerry just won't let go as I still can't erase it, try as I might. I guess it will go when he decides it should.


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------



## gwillikers

A co-worker was talking about real estate prices, and Salt Spring Island came up. I darned near said that I knew a guy from there. Then I caught myself, and didn't say anything.
I kind of did know a guy from there, but who would really understand that?
Gerry laid it all out in a way that made you think that you knew him somewhat. He was generous that way.


----------



## SINC

*E-Mail From Gerry MacNutt's Parents*

Last night I received the following e-mail from Gerry's parents and wanted to share it with all of you:

From: betty and bill macnutt 
Subject: Gerald W. MacNutt -- my son
Date: October 2, 2006 10:51:29 PM MDT (CA)
To: [email protected]

I am somewhat of a novice at using a computer, but I have finally found my way into "ehmac" and to "everything else" and have been really pleased at the responses from Gerry's cyber-space friends. 

Gerry was the oldest of my three sons and we have always been close friends, and in the last few years we have even been closer friends.- in fact my best friend. Our emails have been almost daily and phone calls whenever warranted. It has now been four months and four days and things don't really seem to be getting better. I really miss him. 

The two other sons have never been as close to me as Gerry was. I visit his gravesite near Ganges on Saltspring as frequently as I can, but always at least monthly. I have certainly done my share of praying since last May 28th. A long time ago he told me about "ehmac" particularly at the time prior to the election. We had a lot in common. We were both quite satisfied with the result of that election. 

Gerry never read fiction, but always read factual or current events. Surprisingly, he retained most of everything that he read, and could repeat it and explain it long after having read an item.I never did know how he achieved that ability. I could never explain his late hours, guess that he just did not require the same amount of sleep as other people. 

I have certainly appreciated the concern that so many have expressed for my remaining two sons and I. The youngest son Bruce is now running the water business, in addition to two other business operations that he has going, in addition to having two barely teen age girls, six horses two dogs and a cat. My second son Dale, has been a commercial fisherman for at least twenty years, has just moved from Sidney, B.C. to Saltspring Island . He is going to continue fishing during the fall fishing season and hopefully work into the water business. I am hoping that he will like it and remain in that business. 

I have very happily been retired for the past twenty one years. One of my last conversations with Gerry was about me planning to live to be 100 years old, and Gerry said that is OK Dad, I'll be there to take care of you. He was listed as the executor of my estate. 

Gerry dearly loved motorcycles, I have never attended one of the races, but I did not dream that it could be dangerous or life threatening. I do not think that anything that I could have said would have kept him away from one of those races.


----------



## gwillikers

Thanks for sharing that SINC.


----------



## NBiBooker

Thanks Sinc.


----------



## gwillikers

I wonder what Gerry would have thought about this US mid-term election, and the Democrat's success. Heck, he may have predicted the outcome, as doubtful as that might seem. He could be quite honest, even when that honesty didn't support his common political views.

Anyway, ignore me... just pondering.


----------



## SINC

It never ceases to amaze me how many times I think of Gerry too, gwilikers. I miss him as do you and many others.


----------



## robert

Yeah, it is funny how people you have a brief encounter with can linger in your mind for years. Makes you think about what sort of memory you will leave when your 6 feet under.


----------



## Macfury

Hey, MacNutt: GuyToronto says nobody has posted here since November 14th so the topic shouldn't be a "Sticky" any more. Just thought I should mention it.


----------



## SINC

Even the thought of removing this thread at Christmas time is just plain awful. There are those left with a loss and its presence is comforting. I can begin posting daily if GT would rather it be that way. Is is akin to removing a headstone.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sinc, I agree. Gerry always wished me a happy Hanukkah around this time of the year.


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------



## Dr.G.

RtC, where is the special place for MacDoc?


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------



## Dr.G.

Now it makes sense. Merci, mon ami.


----------



## NetMinder

*Cha deoch-slàint, i gun a tràghadh.*

(It’s no health if the glass is not emptied.)

You emptied well MacNutt. One scot to another God Bless ye


----------



## SINC

Four years back, Gerry MacNutt made this post:










Tonight I opened my hallway closet that I turned into a bar storage area many moons ago.

I was looking for a single malt to sip this Christmas Eve, and thought I might raise a wee dram to my dearly departed friend, Gerry MacNutt.

I grabbed a bottle of Scotch from the middle of the stock and I found, while removing it, something I had not seen for years. There in the back of that bottle was this:










It was one of two bottles of water that Gerry had sent me a few years back, produced on his property on SSI. I decided then and there it was an omen, and now have in my hand a glass of that first bottle of Scotch I touched tonight, a Lagavulin, mixed with Carley Springs water. Best damn drink I've had this year. Trust me on this.

"Slainte Mhor", Gerry, I miss ya, you crazy bastard. :-(


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------



## gwillikers

Damn fine post Don! 
And because of it, I'm going to go and crack a bottle of single malt Aberlour right now.

Cheers to all, and to you too Gerry, wherever you may be on this special day.


----------



## SINC

Have one for me too, will ya Howie?


----------



## gwillikers

SINC said:


> Have one for me too, will ya Howie?


I certainly did Don. But I also had to have a couple for some guys at work that are stuck working even later than I. So, _hic_, needless to say I must hit the sack now, if there's any hope of me helping my wife with the turkey dinner tomorrow. 

Christmas dinner! I can hardly wait! :love2:


----------



## MBD

Thanks for that post Sinc! Made me all choked up. I miss MacNutt.


----------



## NBiBooker

Great post Sinc. Merry Christmas


----------



## Ottawaman




----------



## rhino

Just opened this thread and scanned back to Sinc's forwarded letter from Macnutt's father. 

Reading his fathers words and reflecting on Gerry's posts made me also reflect on the thought often repeated of how he brought us to action. Whether by posting a reply or comment, or internally considering his POV, he certainly had an effect on us.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> MP, I always liked that picture, and wished I had saved a copy for myself. Gerry shall be missed.


I stumbled across this post while rereading this thread on MacNutt, Dr. G.

I have emailed you a copy of the original picture.


----------



## Dr.G.

Merci, Sinc. Picture received. Paix.


----------



## agent4321

I've been non-exisitent on ehmac for a few months and just saw this thread. I'm floored by MacNutt's passing and at a loss for words.

But I would like to share my thoughts and condolences to his family and everyone here on ehmac who had the chance to know MacNutt.


----------



## SINC

Thanks for doing so, we all appreciate it very much.


----------



## RC51Pilot

*Sorry to hear...*

I too have been absent for a while, and I happened to notice Chealion had RIP MacNutt on his tagline.

Very sorry to hear of his passing. I never really exchanged many words with him, but his posts were often entertaining, and I too feel I knew him. I too am a motorcycle racing nut, and a rider of 20 plus years, so it's always especially tough to hear of these things.

I raise a glass of The MacAllan and offer you cheers MacNutt - God bless!

Russ


----------



## SINC

Thanks for the kind words RC51Pilot. I know Gerry's family follow this thread and I hope it continues to give them comfort.


----------



## MaxPower

I was thinking of Gerry the other day and I remember his take on eating organic foods and drinking only his Carly Spring Water. He claimed to be in perfect health and is never sick.

Such a shame that someone who is healthy as a horse dies by something unrelated.

I really miss his presence here on ehMac.


----------



## Macfury

I was looking at the "NAFTA on Steroids" topic and gratified to see MacNutt's vigorous commentary there in the earlier part of the discussion. 

Your comments still kick ass!


----------



## gwillikers

Macfury said:


> I was looking at the "NAFTA on Steroids" topic and gratified to see MacNutt's vigorous commentary there in the earlier part of the discussion.
> 
> Your comments still kick ass!


Gerry was deliberately provocative in many of his posts. It was as if he was begging people to at least 'think' about a particular topic. It wouldn't surprise me if some of his views turn out to be a bit prophetic.
For me, his sarcasm was legendary. It made me laugh on so many occasions, and I dearly miss that.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce

gwillikers said:


> Gerry was deliberately provocative in many of his posts. It was as if he was begging people to at least 'think' about a particular topic. It wouldn't surprise me if some of his views turn out to be a bit prophetic.
> For me, his sarcasm was legendary. It made me laugh on so many occasions, and I dearly miss that.


When I first came onto ehMac, and saw Gerry's posts, they were so over the top that I thought maybe he was a secret lefty providing the right wing talking points for all the ehMac lefties to hone their opinions on. He certainly helped me bring a lot of my arguments into focus. I'm the foaming-at-the-mouth rabid socialist I am today thanks to Gerry MacNutt.  :yikes: 

It took a while for him to respond in that particular thread, but when he did respond in any thread it usually ramped up the discussion - not always for the better, but certainly for the more entertaining.  We had some legendary flame wars going and Gerry was always an enthusiastic participant.

I have to admit that since I recognized he was always trying to bait the lefties, I would try to bait him in reverse some times. Not my finest hour, but often fun. I also have to admit to a little pleasure whenever I saw that Gerry had so broadly thrown down the rhetorical gauntlet. Depending on my mood I would often pick it up with a fair amount of gusto, as you can see in that particular thread. 

When I added to this thread after more than a year, it was partly because I saw Gerry's comments on the first page. We had fun and I know that he was a good and generous guy. Political stances are really only a suit we wear and are not ultimately the true measure of the person.


----------



## Vandave

I thought I would share this PM MacNutt sent me the first day I started posting on ehMac. I don't mind posting it because I think he would get a kick out of it.

MacNutt - "Kepp em comin! Let loose as many broadsides as you feel fit!

No one will diss you for it. (well..actually they WILL. Hope you can take it).

Either way, as long as you keep on speaking your real mind, and saying what you really think, I'll back you all the way. Even if we don't always agree on something.

Fair enough?

We need more people with some serious backbone around here. Left, right, or center! 

Welcome!

Gerry."


----------



## gwillikers

Thanks for that Dave!
He stood up for what he believed in, and encouraged others to do the same. Hard to fault that. I still miss him.


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------



## imactheknife

I was looking through some old posts and I had one that I started about switching my dad to a mac...Macnutt, funny as ever had a good comment about windows...he always made me laugh, think, and like his avitar ponder things about everything. I repspect the fact he stood up for his beliefs...


----------



## SINC

I had occasion to look this up on another thread tonight, and thought it appropriate to post it here in Gerry's memory:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT88jBAoVIM


----------



## EJR

Beautiful, 
Thanks!
EJR


----------



## gwillikers

Thanks for that SINC!
LeAnn has such an amazing voice. :clap:


----------



## jmac

Wow, that was powerfull. All of that space and yet it was certainly filled with just one very singular voice...


----------



## Dr.G.

It was a year ago tomorrow that Gerry last posted here in ehMacLand. He is still missed.


----------



## Peter Scharman

*Remembering Gerry*

This morning I mysteriously received an ehMac notice that a posting had ben made to this thread. That's unusual since I'm no longer a regular and don't receive notifications any more. Strange!!....but I'm compelled to drop a note to say that it is fitting to remember Gerry on the anniversary of his tragic death. 
I was a fan of Gerry....didn't always agree with his stance on things but always admired the thought and conviction he put into his debates. Before seeing a photo of him, I had pictured him as a big, burly tough guy with a heart of mush. I know there were many here at ehMac who would have loved to sit down with him, have a couple of beers and listen to his stories. If all that he said was only half true, he had an amazing life experience. His life was taken while doing what he loved, and there should be some comfort in that, but he left this world way too young. He had a sense of adventure and also a rare passion for what he loved, and that included his extended family here at ehMac, Cudos to him :clap: 
No one here will ever forget you, Gerry. Peace be with you.


----------



## Dr.G.

Well said, Peter. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Peter Scharman

Marc, it just goes to show that there are no guarantees in life and that we should live each day like it will be our last (but of course we won't do that). At least we should try to leave this world without regrets. 
As long-lost brothers separated at birth, we should make a point to one day meet face-to-face at Chez Marc or some other common metting point and have a good chat and a hug. PS&MG Inc could pick up the tab. I could bring my cat for the doxies to play with.


----------



## Dr.G.

Sounds like an excellent work in progress, Peter. Drop by The Shang more often. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Snaggy

Last week I was driving by MacNutt's old stomping grounds and thought of him, figuring it was about a year ago he died.

/me toasts MacNutt, and thinks it's time to re-read a selection from Mr. Jobs...

"When I was 17, I read a quote that went something like: "If you live each day as if it was your last, someday you'll most certainly be right." It made an impression on me, and since then, for the past 33 years, I have looked in the mirror every morning and asked myself: "If today were the last day of my life, would I want to do what I am about to do today?" And whenever the answer has been "No" for too many days in a row, I know I need to change something.

Remembering that I'll be dead soon is the most important tool I've ever encountered to help me make the big choices in life. Because almost everything — all external expectations, all pride, all fear of embarrassment or failure - these things just fall away in the face of death, leaving only what is truly important. Remembering that you are going to die is the best way I know to avoid the trap of thinking you have something to lose. You are already naked. There is no reason not to follow your heart."


----------



## SINC

The actual anniversary of Gerry's death is in fact next Monday, May 28.

Like others here, I still miss his postings, but I miss his late night phone calls even more. Those were some of the best conversations of my life. What a guy!

Peace on you, Gerry.


----------



## Dr.G.

I mentioned that tomorrow is the anniversary of his last post. Monday is Memorial Day in the US. Fitting.


----------



## MaxPower

I know for one that Gerry is still somehow monitoring ehMac and getting a big kick out of the daily going ons here, drinking a big bottle of Carley Spring water.

I certainly do miss his Stirring the pot attitude and getting the "Liberals" on the board going. Every time there was a political discussion going on, I knew that there was going to be some posts by our MacNutt. I would think Uh Oh. Here we go again.

Those discussions were some of my fondest memories here and I certainly do miss them.


----------



## gwillikers

MaxPower said:


> I know for one that Gerry is still somehow monitoring ehMac and getting a big kick out of the daily going ons here, drinking a big bottle of Carley Spring water.
> 
> I certainly do miss his Stirring the pot attitude and getting the "Liberals" on the board going. Every time there was a political discussion going on, I knew that there was going to be some posts by our MacNutt. I would think Uh Oh. Here we go again.
> 
> Those discussions were some of my fondest memories here and I certainly do miss them.


Well said MaxPower, my feelings exactly. I wish I could turn back the clock sometimes.


----------



## ehMax

Was just wondering today if Gerry's passing anniversary was coming up, and noticed it was on the 28th. Was going to post a reminder here, but happy to see others are already remembering. 

Would be nice to do something special on the site that day in memory of our friend.


----------



## MaxPower

I was wondering as well if something was going to be done in memory of Gerry.

I'm sure anything to honour his memory would be fitting.


----------



## ehMax

It was exactly a year ago today that our friend Gerry Macnutt passed away. 

Today, I raise a toast to our friend, and just remember the good things about Gerry. :clap: I know he's racing tripped out top-fuel bikes somewhere. Trust me. 

In honour of our brother, I'm wearing his Mental Racing jersey today that he sent me a few years back. 

Cheers Gerry. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

A fine gesture, Mr. Mayor. I am not a Scotch drinker, but if I were, I would raise a glass in honor of Gerry.


----------



## Strimkind

I've got some canadian whisky, so I raise a glass in honor of Gerry.


----------



## mr.steevo

Dr.G. said:


> A fine gesture, Mr. Mayor. I am not a Scotch drinker, but if I were, I would raise a glass in honor of Gerry.


I am, but it is too early in the morning here.

Cheers.

s.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mr. S., try some water. Gerry would approve of that as well.


----------



## The Great Waka

I can currently raise a cup of Tim's to him. I'm sure it's Canadian enough that he'll approve. Cheers Macnutt!


----------



## The Doug

I'll raise a nice cold beer in Gerry's memory this evening when I get home from work.

Gerald's FotoPage - Fotopages.com is still there, with a few images he posted in 2004 - including a photo of him. I seem to recall that he had more photos posted than these few, but perhaps he removed them at some point.


----------



## MaxPower

I will raise a glass of spring water in honour of our friend Gerry as well. Although it is not Carley Spring Water, I know Gerry would approve. I had him analyze the mineral content in the water I drink and he approved.

To you Gerry, I raise my bottle. Today we celebrate the memory of an ehMac pioneer, member and friend. I always felt excited when I saw a MacNutt post knowing full well it would not disappoint. ehMac is not the same without you my friend.

Cheers.


----------



## sharkman

...to Gerry MacNutt...

This site has not been the same since his passing.
"Trust me on this."


----------



## CubaMark

I fear my debating skills have deteriorated since we lost Gerry - as always, the departed is at peace and feeling no pain, but the rest of us carry the wounds forever.

If I were a believer, I'd bet he's even debating Jesus right now...

I raise a shot of my best Havana Club to ya, MacNutt!


----------



## MaxPower

CubaMark said:


> ...If I were a believer, I'd bet he's even debating Jesus right now...


That I have no doubt.:lmao:


----------



## HowEver

*In memoriam*

As a reminder there is also a perpetual "GuestBook" respectfully created by SINC. Some of us contributed to the site's establishment.
Guest Book - Gerald William "Gerry" MacNutt

I still carry Gerry with me, in some ways. I added him in iChat, so whenever I sync my cell phone--successive ones, at that--he gets added in again in my contact list. It just doesn't seem right to change that.

Cheers.


----------



## Ena

Memorial in today's Victoria paper here:
Remembering | Victoria Times Colonist - Read and Search Obituaries, Create a Tribute for a Loved One or Offer your Condolences.


----------



## thegreenapple

going to have 1 or two at allens on the danforth for him
miss him much


----------



## AppleAuthority

It's amazing how fast a year has gone by.

I think something like this cannot be expressed in words alone, so I too raise a glass for Gerry.


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------



## K_OS

I had a bottle of 15 year old Glendfiddich scotch given to me at my wedding, after dinner tonight I will pour a glass of scotch, raise it and drink to Gerry Macnutt's memory.

Laterz


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword

AppleAuthority said:


> It's amazing how fast a year has gone by.


I was just thinking the same thing... I can't believe it's been a year already. Cheers Gerry!


----------



## Sonal

Raising my glass. 

To Gerry.


----------



## Moscool

Scotch.

Obviously.




Cheers mate.


----------



## SINC

Scotch will be my drink of choice in Gerry's honour when I finish my driving for the day.

Rest well dear friend.

Salute!


----------



## gmug

*We Raised a Glass or Two on the Weekend*

in memory of Him Post Drinks today


----------



## minnes

Gerry will always be remembered as a much valued friend of the ehMac community.


----------



## Beej

Cheers Gerry, you are missed.


----------



## Vexel

Cheers, Gerry. Hope you're having a blast, where ever you may be.


----------



## Alex Sanders

Raises a glass to Gerry. 

Cheers


----------



## Lawrence

It certainly was a sad day and I truly miss the guy.

Dave


----------



## guytoronto

It is unfortunate when someone's life ends too soon. I never really knew Macnutt, but I do know he helped make the ehMac community. Good on him.


----------



## Greenman

I don't have any Scotch in the house but I do have a wee bit of Drambuie.... here's to you Gerry!

We miss ya!

Cheers!


----------



## MBD

Cheers Gerry! We all miss you!


----------



## ehMax

Sorry MacNutt. It's just good 'ol Molson Canadian for ya tonight. 

What it lacks in quality, I'll make up in quantity for you.


----------



## ErnstNL

Like the others, it doesn't feel like a year has gone by. 
A toast for Gerry,
Freedom and Whisky gang thegither!
From:
'The Author's Earnest Cry and Prayer' (1786)
Robert Burns


----------



## ehMax

Just going over some old MacNutt posts like this one on a thread about "What Has ehMac Done / Meant To You?"



> Let me see here... I seem to remember seeing some mention of ehMac in "As The Apple Turns" which I was addicted to when it was being regularly broadcast. I'm pretty sure that the ATAT article mentioned, or had something to do with, CubaMark.
> 
> Once I got here, I looked in and didn't contribute for a while. Then I had a question or two and posted my first topics. The replies were thoughtful, helpful and frequently entertaining, as well.
> 
> I was _hooked_....big time.
> 
> Nowadays it's my favorite forum! I'm here more often than anywhere else. I honestly think that you people are some of the most intelligent and interesting human beings that I have had the good fortune to converse with.
> 
> This is from a guy who has lived and worked in nine countries on three continents.
> 
> Besides....where else could I find another group of otherwise intelligent people who would put up with my wretched excesses on a daily basis?


----------



## Ottawaman

I think it says a lot about the man that he is cared enough about to inspire this group to contemplate on his absence after a year.
It reflects well on all of you as well.

Cheers Gerry.


----------



## spudmac

Ottawaman said:


> I think it says a lot about the man that he is cared enough about to inspire this group to contemplate on his absence after a year.
> Cheers Gerry.


It was almost unbelievable to learn about Gerry's passing and to echo others, I can't believe that it has been a year already. I think the quote from Ottawaman above summarizes nicely the online community that MacNutt helped build.

Raising a glass,

spudmac


----------



## spiralgirl

I didn't know Gerry as I joined this site not too long ago but he sounds like wonderful guy. From what I'm reading he will be missed greatly.

S.


----------



## machead

*To Gerry*

True he is likely racing a tricked out bike. :clap:


----------



## Monkeyman eh?

*raises glass*


----------



## FeXL

Gerry, Gerry, Gerry...

I can't even salute you with any of the good stuff, as I'm on meds. That's OK, later this week I'll have two. For now, water will have to suffice, out of the tap, yet!  

Have a buddy who is going to give me a hand to put that Weber 40mm IDF downdraft on the Sportster this summer, the one we talked about. He's got 48's on his 84" Shovel, we'll just jet this one a bit leaner. Can't find a manifold, we'll have to build one ourselves out of 1-5/8" ID mandrel and some 1" aluminum plate adapted to an S&S twin throat manifold. Should look good, as long as we get the offset close to the tank. Want to be able to use the highway pegs.

I miss you, old friend.

Maintain.


----------



## Guest

*raises glass to Gerry*


----------



## Kazak

I don't have anything new to add, but, for the record:

- that was a fast year
- any thread he posted on became much more interesting
- I don't drink
- I'm sorry he's gone.


----------



## gwillikers

*Here's To You Gerry*

I'm just home from my night shift, and can now raise a glass to you Gerry. Things seem different in your absence. Miss ya man.


----------



## Cameo

I didn't post here the other day but I read through the thread. I couldn't think
of anything to say at the time and the thread made me sad all over again.
It is still ehmac - but it _*isn't*_ ehmac here now.

He is missed.


----------



## mac_os_XP

Even though I don't know who Macnutt was till now, I still raise a glass of fresh chocolate milk to the guy who died, whom I never knew.


----------



## Macfury

MacNutt's posts would really be welcome now.


----------



## StageDive

I just found this sticky, and I'm already sad. This apparently happened about a half hour's drive south of where I live. This is very sad.


----------



## FeXL

On this beautiful spring morning I am reminded again of the tragic loss of Gerry two years ago. Tonite I shall hoist a wee dram and celebrate to his memory.

RIP, old friend.


----------



## SINC

I too will join you in a salute to that ornery Scot. I still miss him. RIP Gerry.


----------



## Snaggy

To absent friends... 

cheers to you MacNutt.


----------



## gwillikers

I am up late tonight (on vacation) and had some fond memories of Gerry on ehMac.
Miss ya brother. You were unique.


----------



## SINC

Yeah Howie, those late night tirades of his used to get to me. Hell, I even miss those late night phone calls when he was all excited about some new thing he had discovered. He was one of a kind.


----------



## gastonbuffet

We just re-elected our prime minister. 
Americans are about to change history (fingers crossed while knocking on wood) by electing a black man named Hussein to be president. 
The world economy is crap going to yit.
And i will admit i don't read most of the posts regarding these issues, i just quickly browse and maybe post some clip or superficial opinion (like liberals winning),....but i read ALL of Jerry's posts and looked for them.
i miss him!


----------



## SINC

There are many of us who still miss Gerry, gb.


----------



## MaxPower

Gerry would be having an absolute hay day posting here with all that's going on in the world today.


----------



## Dr.G.

"Gerry would be having an absolute hay day posting here with all that's going on in the world today." Amen to that, Warren. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Macfury

He'd be tearing a strip off Obama by now, that's for sure!


----------



## absolutetotalgeek

A small friggin world. 

I just met someone I haven't seen for 15 years. And through just yakkin' about anything and everything she mentioned she lived on SS for a while, I said I'd never been there and mentioned how this guy 'Gerry' on this _Mac forum_ used to paint a pretty good picture of the place. She looks at me and says Gerry MacNutt? I was like "yes..." 

Turns out her and her son lived with Gerry for a while, in his house when she first moved out to BC a number of years ago. Needless to say I was kinda stunned, to say the least. She went on about him, told some stories.... It was kinda neat, made me think of 'those' days on here, those were some 'interesting and fun' threads. 

...


----------



## PosterBoy

*Grave site*

Good afternoon folks.

I was out and about visiting some of my relatives final resting places today, and since Gerry is buried not 10 metres from my aunt, I thought I'd share this with you:










Not the best photo I've ever taken (yay for point and shoot), but you get the idea.


----------



## The Doug

Thanks for the pic, PB. 

Nearly three years already ... ?!


----------



## Macfury

I like that carving of the bike!!!


----------



## FeXL

Thx, PB. 'Preciate the consideration.

Doug, I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Chealion

PB - Thanks for the picture.


----------



## gwillikers

Thanks PB for that shot. It's a fitting headstone for Gerry, kind of unique, like he was.


----------



## FeXL

Well, Gerry, SINC, a buddy of his and I threw one back for ya the other night in the river valley of the Oldman just downstream of the train bridge in Lethbridge.

Just wanted to let ya know that on the third anniversary of you taking your last ride we're still thinking of you. 

Maintain, old friend.


----------



## Dr.G.

Mr. Mayor, the memorial thread for Gerry was a great idea. Not sure why it is a closed thread, but it was a fine gesture on your part. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## ehMax

Dr.G. said:


> Mr. Mayor, the memorial thread for Gerry was a great idea. Not sure why it is a closed thread, but it was a fine gesture on your part. Paix, mon ami.


Just closed that any new posts would be posted here. Trust Me.  

As I do every year, I will have a cold one for Gerry tonight *and do some reminiscing*. 

Gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## SINC

Yep, FeXL and I did indeed toss back a double for ya Gerry!

Will every year I'm around too.

Mr. Mayor, your link above leads nowhere???


----------



## ehMax

SINC said:


> Yep, FeXL and I did indeed toss back a double for ya Gerry!
> 
> Will every year I'm around too.
> 
> Mr. Mayor, your link above leads nowhere???


Search results must expire or something. Was a link to search results for all of MacNutt's posts.


----------



## talonracer

I still fondly remember the memorial held in MacNutt's honor with FeXL and the lads.


----------



## FeXL

TR, remember the discussion we had to engage in just to go outside & toss a shot of Lagavulin over our shoulder for him? Gerry would have laughed his butt off over that one...


----------



## FeXL

Well, old friend, it's been 4 years now. 

I still think of you and go over our correspondence. These boards are not the same without your fire.

Rest well.


----------



## Macfury

I only overlapped MacNutt's tenure for a short time, but his posts were one of the the attractions for joining up with discussions. I miss seeing him wipe the floor with people before they realized they had been transformed into mops! I'm always taken aback when an old thread is revived and I see one of MacNutt's fine posts.


----------



## dona83

Lol...



MacNutt said:


> We always say "East of HOPE BC, you will NEED a block heater!"
> 
> West of Hope BC, you don't.
> 
> Of course it goes without saying that anything EAST of Hope is....wait for it...
> 
> "Beyond Hope"
> 
> (arf arf arf arf arf arf)


RIP Gerry.


----------



## ehMax

To Gerry. Cheers my friend.


----------



## Digikid

Sorry to ask but who is this guy? Sounds like he was a great guy.


----------



## imactheknife

He was an awesome guy who had a lot of wit and charm. He added a lot to ehmac. I wish I had known him better, but I am lucky to have known him on here for a few years. RIP Macnutt.


----------



## Kazak

Digikid said:


> Sorry to ask but who is this guy? Sounds like he was a great guy.


You can start here.

Just reading through some of these brought back memories.


----------



## ehMax

I can't believe that in a couple of months, it will be 5 years already. 

In a nutshell, Macnutt was a very outspoken member of ehMac, especially in regards to politics and other topics, but he almost always kept it friendly, and had well thought out posts. He was also a very kind fellow, sending me and other ehMac members some gifts and neat items... just because he was a friendly guy. Just don't ever make fun of his name MacNutt. Had nothing to do with being a "Mac Nut", it was his real last name, which he took great pride in. 

He had a phrase he always used... which was "Trust Me". 

As you can gather from the beginning of this thread, tragically he died much to soon in a freak accident. 

He will always be remembered on ehMac.


----------



## gwillikers

^ ^ ^

Nice post ehMax! I still miss Gerry and your post brought back those old memories.


----------



## ehMax

Just a heads up everyone....

In 2 days, on May 25th, 2011 at 3:05 am, it will be the 5th anniversary of our friend MacNutt's last post on ehMac.ca. :-(

I think it'd be fitting to do something in his honour and I've been meaning to find a more special way to remember Gerry. 

I know when I was in high school, they had an annual athletic award the was named in honour and memoriam of someone who was a very prominent figure to the school and the community. 

I was thinking of something similar, like an annual Gerry MacNutt award given to a valuable member of the community each year or something like that, but I'm open to ideas. 

The important thing is a remembrance of Gerry.


----------



## Kazak

.


----------



## The Doug

I just checked to see if Gerry's _fotopage_ is still there - yes indeed it is. He joined the site at about the same time I did way back when. I stopped using the site a few years ago. Nice memories though.


----------



## Kazak

Thanks, TD. It's nice to be able to put a face to the personality.


----------



## FeXL

As I go through these pages this morning, the wound is opened afresh.

It's been 5 years, old friend.

Still thinking of you...


----------



## FeXL

Hello, old friend. It's been another year.

All week it's been overcast & rainy. This morning the sun rose to a clear blue sky. Did you have anything to do with that?  

Haven't heard any Skynyrd on the radio yet, I'll break out a CD later.

I sat on the step with a beer and a shot an hour back, thinking of you & our correspondence, the laughs we had, at both ours & others' expense. You wouldn't like where the place is headed...

Last weekend I had a great ride, dodging the rain clouds, negotiating the twistys, soaking up the mountain scenery. The new cams & gear drive work well. I often wonder what sort of riding company you would have made. I'm thinking it would have been most enjoyable.

Take care, _mi amigo._ We'll talk again next year.


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------



## gordguide

Haven't been around much but every once in a while I think of Gerry. Best way to remember him ... is to remember him. So, a post to keep it all alive, because Gerry deserves it.


----------



## SINC

Well said gordguide, he certainly does.


----------



## Macfury

I found one of MacNutt's posts by accident the other day while searching for something else. I think he would still enjoy posting in our Third (but probably not final) Official, Authoritative GHG Thread.


----------



## gwillikers

gordguide said:


> Haven't been around much but every once in a while I think of Gerry. Best way to remember him ... is to remember him. So, a post to keep it all alive, because Gerry deserves it.


Good on ya Gord. I agree.


----------



## kps

[


Macfury said:


> I found one of MacNutt's posts by accident the other day while searching for something else. I think he would still enjoy posting in our Third (but probably not final) Official, Authoritative GHG Thread.


Without a doubt.


----------



## Macfury

MacNutt's post seems to show up in the darnedest places while searching. Always a pleasant experience.


----------



## kps

This thread is a wonderful tribute to a great guy who left us far to soon and in a tragic way, I'll continue to remember.


----------



## SINC

As keeper of the Guest Book for Gerald William "Gerry" MacNutt at the Victoria Times Columnist, I thought some might like to see the latest post added to the book:

Gerald William "Gerry" MacNutt Guest Book: sign their guest book, share your condolences, or read their obituary at The Times Colonist


----------



## FeXL

Thx for the update, SINC. I'm hoisting one for him now...


----------



## sharkman

Thanks Sinc.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> As keeper of the Guest Book for Gerald William "Gerry" MacNutt at the Victoria Times Columnist, I thought some might like to see the latest post added to the book:
> 
> Gerald William "Gerry" MacNutt Guest Book: sign their guest book, share your condolences, or read their obituary at The Times Colonist


Hard to believe that Gerry's last post was on May 25th, 2006 ........ nearly 7 years ago.


----------



## gwillikers

Dr.G. said:


> Hard to believe that Gerry's last post was on May 25th, 2006 ........ nearly 7 years ago.


I was thinking the same thing. A lot has happened in that time, but I'm still glad that Don has reminded us. Thanks Don, and, RIP Gerry.


----------



## FeXL

Hello, old friend. Sorry I'm late, still haven't fixed the damnable recurring date problem in the calendar. Earlier I noticed I missed you by a couple days. Apologies.

I came back in November, still giving 'em hell in the GHG thread. You'd be LYAO. There's fewer people & fewer posts on the boards these days, I think it's hit middle age.

Raining today, kind of a blue mood. Started to develop a taste for bourbon over the last few months. I know it's not Lagavulin, but we both know where I stand on that.  That said, I poured a couple fingers of Knob Creek onto half an ice cube this morning for breakfast, sat on the doorstep and watched the world go by for a while. The rain made it easy to hide my tears...

Take care, _mi amigo_. Until next time...


----------



## Macfury

My time at EhMac only briefly crossed with that of MacNutt, but I certainly saw him as a fellow traveler. We started to exchange PMs soon after I joined and I'm sorry I did not get to know him better. I still laugh when I see people posting today about the kinder, gentler EhMac that they wish would return. Go back a few years and watch Gerry give people hell!! That was the wild, wild west!!


----------



## SINC

I too was so busy with medical test etc, that this slipped my mind altogether as well. I will make up for that this afternoon as I raise a glass to my old pal. And FeXL, I have always loved bourbon although I cut it with a wee bit of plain soda water to suit my taste.


----------



## kps

Can't have booze due to medication, so I'll have to raise a glass of a non-alcoholic concoction. Probably a virgin caesar. lol 

Here's to you Gerry! Still miss you.


----------



## supernova777

rip fellow mac lover!


----------



## FeXL

Rather shocking, albeit welcoming, to see this thread up in New Posts.

Old friend, it's been cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey for the last week around here. I can only assume it's warmer where you are, wink, wink...

Take care.


----------



## FeXL

Hello, old friend, it's been another year.

Although it's been raining for a few hours it has been relatively peaceful–until that single flash of lightning and accompanying clap of thunder some 20 minutes ago. Little reminder that today is your day? Thought it had your touch to it. Message received, loud & clear. 

Everyone else in the house is still asleep so I won't play a tune for a couple hours. It's also a wee bit early for a dram of anything, that'll also have to wait.

The place has been emptier but much quieter for the last few months. Quite pleasant, actually. Maybe a bit tame for a rabble rouser like yourself...

Haven't ridden much yet this year, only a few hunnert miles so far. Have a few trips planned over the next couple of months or so. Nothing major, the usual rides to a couple rallys along with visits to a half dozen new craft breweries in Montana. There'll be nearly 50 down there by year end, in a state with a population of approx. a million people. Just amazing. Great time to be a beer drinker.

I'll be back in a couple of hours, let you know what liquid was for breakfast & what's playing. Thx for the wake-up call.


----------



## FeXL

Still only that single thunderclap at 5 this morning. It was you, you bugger, wasn't it...

Well, my friend, it's still raining so can't set on the doorstep. Out in the garage doing some cleanup & plugged the iPhone into a cheap set of speakers. The mood is kind of blue so I reach for the blues tracks & up pops this little number by JD Simo called City Limits. Wonderful slide guitar player, you'd like him. He recorded these albums when he was about 16 or 17. Amazing depth from someone so young. Turned shuffle off & here I am in the middle of about an hour of his music. 

Popped open the tourpack on the Hawg and lo & behold, right on top is my pewter flask filled with a little anti-freeze: pear cognac! So, here I am, garage door open, sipping on some schnapps, blues washing down the driveway like the tears on my face. 

I miss you, _mi amigo._ Take care. Until next year...


----------



## Kazak

It's scary how the years whip by for those of us still bound by time.


----------



## SINC

Just to let you know Ger, and you too FeXL, I had a double Scotch in yer honour. One was for me and 'tother was for our wimpy friend down south who tosses a great drink over his shoulder. 

And thanks for the tip on JD Simo. I'm all over that one.


----------



## FeXL

SINC said:


> ...'tother was for our wimpy friend down south who tosses a great drink over his shoulder.


I'll take that.  And thx for the thought.

Hey, the reasoning is twofold: First, where I grew up, it was considered proper behaviour to toss one over your shoulder for a departed friend. Second, after Johnny Red kicked my butt all over southern Alberta back in November '77, absolutely anything that smells even remotely peat-y gets the butterflies going. You don't want to witness the end result of me trying to down Scotch of any vintage.

Trust me on this... 



SINC said:


> And thanks for the tip on JD Simo. I'm all over that one.


I forget how I was introduced to his music, it was a couple years back. Online radio station, perhaps? Heard _City Limits_ (I could listen to that all day), immediately tracked down & ordered two of his CD's from an online used music store (_Burnin' Live_ & _One Night Stand_). Amazing blues musician.

He's hung a shingle up in Nashville, from the sounds of it. Apparently he just came out with a new album.


----------



## FeXL

Hello, old friend. How are things?

Have a bottle of Xante Poire au Cognac on the counter in your honour this morning. I carry a flask of it in the Hawg at all times (like I noted last year), for medicinal purposes only, of course. 

Speaking of which, it's been a good spring for riding, have over 3000 miles on already. Changed the rear tire last week & did an oil change. She needs a good detailing but why bother when you can ride, no?

It's been a quiet week work-wise for the most part, gives me a chance to catch up. Photographed a gal 2 weeks ago who has dreams of becoming a Playboy model. Images have been submitted, we'll see. It would be cool to be able to say, "I photographed her before..."

Creedence _Run Through The Jungle_ on the tunage right now.

Ran through the whole thread last week, it brought tears afresh. This morning I'm dry eyed (so far), we'll see what happens after I sit on the step for a while. It was cathartic to go through all the posts & relive the memories.

I miss you, _mi amigo._ Take care. Until next year...

(edit)
Ha! Looking out the front window, there's a Jack Rabbit near the big old blue spruce, mowing the lawn for me. Haven't seen him since winter. Another harbinger? You always manage that, don't you? 

Thx...


----------



## Snaggy

Nice.


----------



## gwillikers

Really good stuff FeXL.


----------



## SINC

And me just having eye surgery again, I wuz sulkin' and plain forgot what day it was. Sorry about that Gerry. Still got a few bottles of yer water kickin' about. A toast with that will have to do till the pills are gone tomorrow, but look out Sunday. Showin' the 49 at a car show and the scotch will be in the trunk with a crystal glass and a wee bit a water to remember the good times.


----------



## FeXL

gwillikers said:


> Really good stuff FeXL.


Thx, g.

I still haven't figgered out why the passing of a man I never met in person has affected me so much. All I know is that it has &, as long as I am able, I will continue to remember & pay tribute.

I went for a ride on Tuesday on a fairly straight stretch of 2 lane blacktop, oriented north/south, 'bout a hunnert miles round trip. I was on the southbound leg & looming on the southeast horizon is a geological formation called the Sweetgrass Hills, an igneous intrusion exposed by glaciation, just inside the Montana border. With the prairie being pretty flat you can see them for miles around, at least 60 miles away. I've been to the top, it's a helluva view. They're a landmark for anyone in the area.

As they came into sight & for no reason I could discern, I immediately thought of Gerry. My thoughts drifted away now & then but every time I'd look back at the hills, I was reminded again of him. I stopped in a small town hotel at the far end of the journey, had a couple of cold beers & returned home.

It was a perfect ride.


----------



## SINC

Just a note to those here who recall Gerry that a new posting was made yesterday to the guest book of the permanent memorial ehMacers paid for and I administer on their behalf. A fellow in Sturgis, SD just found out about his passing and paid tribute to Gerry. You can view the guest book here:

Gerald MacNutt Condolences | The Times Colonist


----------



## gwillikers

SINC said:


> Just a note to those here who recall Gerry that a new posting was made yesterday to the guest book of the permanent memorial ehMacers paid for and I administer on their behalf. A fellow in Sturgis, SD just found out about his passing and paid tribute to Gerry. You can view the guest book here:
> 
> Gerald MacNutt Condolences | The Times Colonist


Thanks Don!


----------



## RicktheChemist

Popped in and noticed the new post. Thanks for sharing. I am having a good drink in your honor tonight MacNutt.. *raise my glass*

RtC


----------



## FeXL

Good mornng, amigo! 

Lying here in bed beside my lovely bride, listening to the susurrations of her breathing. In Regina at a cousin's place, headed out yesterday for a basketball tournament for one of the littluns. 

Don't have anything to toast with here in the bedroom but plan on hitting a coupla craft breweries later today between games. I'll shoot ya another post then & raise a pint in your honour. 

Still missing you...


----------



## SINC

I tossed back a double shot of scotch in memory of Gerry last night and slept very well. RIP.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Just a note to those here who recall Gerry that a new posting was made yesterday to the guest book of the permanent memorial ehMacers paid for and I administer on their behalf. A fellow in Sturgis, SD just found out about his passing and paid tribute to Gerry. You can view the guest book here:
> 
> Gerald MacNutt Condolences | The Times Colonist


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> I tossed back a double shot of scotch in memory of Gerry last night and slept very well. RIP.


I shall have some bottled water in his honor, in that Scotch is wasted on me. I think that Gerry would approve.


----------



## FeXL

Hello, old friend.

The sky is a sombre grey this morning but the air is fresh & clean after the rain overnight. Front doorstep is cool & damp but a good place to sit with a new beer. Bottle of Ballast Point Red Velvet, a "golden oatmeal stout with beets, chocolate & natural flavours added" on nitro. Its the first beer I've ever had bottled with nitro from the factory. Cans with the widget? Yes. No widget in this bottle, however.

Colour is a deep, ruby red, somewhat unusual for a stout. Head is about a finger width of fine off-white bubbles, slowly receding & leaving behind a nice lace with a ring showing the level in the glass after every sip. Nose is slightly sweet with malt overtones & notes of chocolate. Mouthfeel is slippery, no doubt in part to the oatmeal & the nitro. Medium bodied. The front of the palate is slightly sweet, moving on to the chocolate. 15, 20 seconds in you get malt notes & what appears to be a small alcohol burn, although its only 5.5%. Behind that there are earthy, biscuity tones & the bitterness of the hops takes over. Can't really find the beets. Interesting. Good breakfast beer. 

Nitro. Hah! Makes me think of those nitro-methane burning Hawgs you used to photograph & film at the sand drags. SINC sent me a copy some time back, should probably dig it out for a viewing again. Have to find the old VHS player, I think it's in storage in the garage.

Blue jays are hollering at each other, something must be going on. Robins are running over the lawn, looking for a nice nightcrawler for breakfast. Starlings are strutting around, gathering breakfast for the littluns hidden under the eves of the built out window of the main washroom. Neighbour's cat is over looking for a place for his morning constitutional, never craps in his own yard. Get out of here, you orange sunovabitch!

Sun is starting to burn through the clouds. Neighbours are starting to move around some, place is starting to wake up. Some noise in the house behind me, should probably go make breakfast for the bunch. Have a soccer game to go to later this morning & then some repairs on the eves troughs of a rental unit.

Take care, amigo. Until next year.


----------



## FeXL

WTH?! Something unusual almost always happens on your anniversary. Walked into the laundry room earlier today, the two cats had their faces pasted against the glass. Had a peek 'round them & on the lawn was the biggest mouse either of them had ever seen: a muley buck with 8 inch velvet covered antlers! He was crashed on the grass about 6 feet from the window, just looking around.

Two Hawgs went by on the street & he got up, strolled around the yard, snacked on the mountain ash & moved out to the back alley & disappeared. Half hour ago one of the littluns notes that he's returned. Sure enough, 4 feet away from the front step, he's having a rest on the lawn. After a few minutes he gets up, steps over the brick border into my lovely bride's rose garden. She frowned at this but loved the idea of the deer in our yard so just left him alone. Few minutes of sniffing around (he never sampled any of her roses), he found his way to the alley again & disappeared.

We've lived in this house for 23 years to the month & had all manner of creatures in the yard (and some in the house!). Never once had a deer come visit until today.

Thx for the treat.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lest we forget. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC

Dr.G. said:


> Lest we forget. Paix, mon ami.


Indeed, my scotch was tossed down at an appropriate moment with a nod to Gerry.


----------



## Dr.G.

SINC said:


> Indeed, my scotch was tossed down at an appropriate moment with a nod to Gerry.


I toast his memory with some spring water ............ still appropriate. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## RicktheChemist

I've been out of touch with ehMac for a while and things have changed but I know that our appreciation for the man will always be. Cheers old fellow. I am sure the gale of wind outside is just a reminder that you're still having great conversations wherever you are. RtC


----------



## Dr.G.

RicktheChemist said:


> I've been out of touch with ehMac for a while and things have changed but I know that our appreciation for the man will always be. Cheers old fellow. I am sure the gale of wind outside is just a reminder that you're still having great conversations wherever you are. RtC


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## FeXL

Hello, old friend.

It's been a helluva year. In February hell froze over, temps never left the deep freeze & we had a coupla feet of Globull Warming dumped on us. Ended up a late spring, so late planting & going to be a late harvest. Most just finishing seeding this week.

Lost two in March, wounds still pretty fresh. As always, going to take some time.

Settin' on the step with a breakfast beer this mornin', a pint of Guinness.  I know, I know. Don't have any Scottish beer in the fridge right now, though. Not one I reach for often but had a beer tasting last week & this one was left over. It's good. To you, my friend!

Clear blue skies today, neighborhood quiet for the most part. S'pose to be a hot one, 29°. Going to have to hide out in the nice, cool basement with a couple more of these. A few birds singing. Lawn looks good backlit by the sun, despite the thin patches. Have a coupla trees that need a few dead branches cut down and we lost a plum tree over the winter that will need complete removal. May save the wood from that one, see how it smokes some ribs or a brisket.

Inherited a new cat, Fluffy, and guess what? Yep, he's fluffy, the big hairball. Kind of a lovable cuss, quite conversational, he walks around muttering & grumbling most of the time, all the while shedding like a sheepdog. The vacuuming schedule had to be doubled since he arrived! The other two get along with him for the most part now but it took a while.

Beer's about gone, time to take care of a few things around the house & yard on the honey-do list.

Take care, amigo. Until next year.


----------



## FeXL

Hello, old friend.

Shaping up to be a beautiful day here, sun's bright, sky's blue, not a cloud anywhere. High of 21° predicted, should make for good watching of the littlun's slow pitch game this afternoon.

No beers this morning (meds) but I'll throw back a shot of brown moo with breakfast. 

Hit the yard work hard this spring, finally got rid of those 3 eyesore stumps. Two came out relatively easy, a little digging & a chain/tow rope attached to the 'Burb, out they popped. The third one was a bugger, tho. That took some semi-major excavation, an axe to chop off some recalcitrant roots and some major hits with the 'Burb. At one point the tow rope slipped off the chain & slammed into the back of the 'Burb. The dent it left will be a little reminder... :lmao:

Decided to get a little healthier, too. Lost some weight, eating better, out getting some exercise regularly. This driving a desk thing, I dunno. I miss the physicality of years past. Need some of that now.

At any rate, you take care, mi amigo. Talk to you in a year or so.


----------



## FeXL

Hello, old friend.

McEwan's Scotch Ale & oatmeal for breakfast. Woohoo! Here's mud in yer eye! :lmao:

Beautiful morning today. Clear blue sky. Birds singing.

The SHTF hit back in January with this Chi-Com coronavirus. As usual, our politicians FUBAR'd the situation and the country is now being governed by Cottage Diktat. Our esteemed leader, Juthdin Blackface Elbowgate-McGroper, has been hiding under his bed for over 50 days now. He sneaks out the front door of his cottage, parks under a tent in front of his Prog media admirers & supporters, looks for his shadow, doesn't see it, mouths off some platitudes & goes back inside until next day. It's been a TGF.

Reconnected with my kid brother over the course of the last 6 months or so. He's been in Leth because of some health issues & we've tossed a few back. Good to see him again, it's been far too long.

Littlun just called, dead battery in her mini-van. Must go.

Take care, amigo. Until next year.


----------



## RicktheChemist

Ahh this thread comes to mind every so often. Its been a long time. Cheers to everyone.
RtC


----------



## FeXL

Hello, old friend.

How are things? Pulled a bottle of 12 year old bourbon out of the liquor cabinet this year, it's an Elijah Craig small batch barrel proof, 61%. Little stiff for breakfast, but I missed your post last year. Sorry. Thought about you, toasted you, just couldn't bring myself to post. Passed by SSI on the ferry last summer, waved when we went past. Always thinking of you, brother.

Lost a big one 17 months ago, won't ever get over that one...

As he's probably sitting beside you right now, you know that we lost SINC just about 2 years ago, too. Had a chance to visit him & toss a pint back a few months before he passed, that assuaged the shock some. Say hi for me, tell the old curmudgeon I miss him.

Slow start to spring this year, the apple tree bloomed 12 days late, first that's happened since we've been here. It's always flowered by Mother's Day. Speaking of trees, we have some new neighbours in the 'hood. Friggin' tree rats have arrived and, worse yet, they're breeding. Know how I want to deal with them, but that's against "the rules". We'll see how it pans out.

Hawg's running good, have about 1600 miles on 'er for the year. Didn't get any winter riding in this year (too damn cold, too much snow) but so far the summer looks good. Pull the vids out & watch 'em every so often, still crazy. 

Place has turned into a ghost town, someone posts about once every 4 days. There's threads dating back to last year _still on the front page. _On one had, it's unfortunate to see what was once a vibrant community dead in the water. You wouldn't recognize it. On the other, it's confirmation that what many of us predicted has come to pass. Don't know if it will still be here next year, but if it's not, know I'll be thinking of you & hoisting one to your memory.

That's about it for now.

Take care, amigo. Until next year.


----------



## FUXL

Never knew you bud. Have been on Salt Spring many a time given my Aunt retiring there. New rules put a clampdown on idiotic posts that were provacative and spreading misinformation. Visited Lethbridge last summer during the UCP's best summer ever. Nice train trestle.


----------

